#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-22
<trijntje> lol, hoe doe je ctrl+alt+f1 in vbox?
<Fritigern> OOOH! Ik zie allemaal namen die ik nog wel herken :-)
<Fritigern> Gut, dat iedeereen er nog is zeg! Doet me deugd ;-)
 * Fritigern heette voorheen Balaam's Miracle
<OerHeks> hoi Fritigern
<Fritigern> Hai OerHeks (wow, dat voelt alsof ik je uitscheld :-))
<OerHeks> welnee, je veroorzaakt alleen een highlight op de rol.
<Fritigern> Ik klaag niet hoor, maar waarom die naam?
<OerHeks> ik vind mijn naam wel humor.
<StefandeVries> Wij ook, OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ik ben gewoon een (K) ubuntu gebruiker en hang hier rond om wijzer te worden, en af en toe snap ik een vraag :-)
<Fritigern> Zoals ik al zei, ik klaag niet, hoor :-))
<Fritigern> Ik was voorheen een lid van het vertaalteam, maar moest dankzij een stevige burnout abrupt stoppen met al mijn activiteiten.
<OerHeks> ah zo, een burnout kan heftig zijn ja, goed dat je de tijd hebt genomen.
<OerHeks> je gebruikt nog wel ubuntu ?
<Fritigern> Ik moest de tijd wel nemen, het zweet brak me al uit als ik dacht aan welke activiteit dan ook waar een sociaal aspect aan vastzat. Dat is inclusief email.
<Fritigern> En jazeker, ik ben nog steeds een actief (en bijna militant) Kubuntu-gebruiker :-)
<OerHeks> nice, ik draai 4.7 met tevredenheid
<Fritigern> Idem dito :-))
<OerHeks> ik ben eigenlijk overgestapt sinds Unity.
<OerHeks> maar 11.10 Oneiric beloofd heel wat goeds.
<Fritigern> Maar goed, ik denk niet dat ik nog snel terug zal gaan naar het vertalen van 'buntu. Maar je weet maar nooit hoe een koe een haas zal vangen. Ik ben momenteel wel bezig met een ander project: het vertalen van de Phoenix viewer (een viewer voor Second Life)
<Fritigern> Ik heb Unity geprobeerd, maar kon er echt niet aan wennen. Ik vind het helemaal niet fijn werken.
<OerHeks> oneiric krijgt gnome3 en kernel 3.x
<trijntje> Fritigern: hoe lang was dat geleden?
<Fritigern> Ik moet maar afwachten en zien hoe Gnome3 eruitziet en aanvoelt, dat aanvoelen is heel belangrijk voor me
<OerHeks> ik persoonlijk vind het meer een active desktop worden.
<Fritigern> Ah, trijntje! Ik ben destijds wel aan flink aantal van jouw vertalingen tegengekomen :-))) Het was zo'n 3 jaar geleden of zo. Heb me naast het vertalen van toepassingen ook over de documentatie gebogen
<trijntje> Fritigern: ik heb vroeger wel wat aan de docs van kubuntu gedaan, maar ik weet niet of dat al 3 jaar geleden was
<trijntje> ik ben pas zo'n 2 jaar actief met vertalen
<Fritigern> Je hebt voordien wel zo af en toe eens een vertaalsuggestie gedaan, ik weet zeker dat ik daar je naam van ken :-)
<OerHeks> Fritigern, ken je #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo ? daar zitten de leden die willen bijdragen aan Ubuntu en de Ubuntu-nl LoCo :-)
<OerHeks> misschien te vroeg voor u, doch dit bestaat nog niet zolang.
<Fritigern> OerHeks: Nee, ik heb daar nooit van gehoord, maar ik zal eens kijken
<Fritigern> Enneh, ik ben geen "u" hoor, dat ben ik pas als ik honderdenvijftig ben ;-))
<OerHeks> mea culpa :P
<Fritigern> :-)
<Fritigern> Voor straf, vijftig rondjes rond het schoolplein! :-)))
<trijntje> Fritigern: dat was dan voor ik bij het vertaalteam zat
<Fritigern> We beginnen toch allemaal buiten het vertaalteam? En pas als we voldoende suggesties hebben aangeleverd, en we spatiegebruik.nl (of wat de URL ook alweer was) hebben gelezen en begrepen, worden we lid van het team :-))
 * StefandeVries buigt voor Fritigern 
<Fritigern> Tussen haakjes, kent iemand misschien een toepassing waarmee op handige wijze XML bestanden vertaald kunnen worden? Ik gebruik nu een tekstbewerker (kate), maar echt fijn werken is dat niet.
<Fritigern> Ha! StefandeVries, ook jij bent er nog! Ook nog steeds druk doende een en ander te vertalen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat niet meer. :)
<Fritigern> Oh? Wat dan wel?
<StefandeVries> Eigen vertaalwerk, en muzikale hobby's.
<Fritigern> Coolness :-) 5 cent per woord?
<OerHeks> .. 50
<StefandeVries> Fritigern: 10 cent, meestal. En dan komt tweetalig zijn toch goed van pas.
<Fritigern> 10! Dat is nog best van de prijzige! Al kan het natuurlijk altijd duurder :-)
<StefandeVries> Ik ben geen afzetter wat vertaalwerk betreft. ;)
 * Fritigern staart naar OerHeks, jij met je vijftig.... :-))
<OerHeks> ...rondjes, toch ?
<Fritigern> StefandeVries: Je zit met je 10c/w wel tegen de bovengrens aan van wat de meeste opdrachtgevers nog acceptabel vinden.
<Fritigern> OerHeks: Wat, nu al klaar met je rondjes? Doe er dan nog maar vijftig :-))
<StefandeVries> Fritigern: Even heel bescheiden: daar is mijn werk ook naar.
<Fritigern> Daar ging ik al vanuit :-)
<Fritigern> Ik ben van plan om eind van dit jaar naar Amerika te verhuizen, en ga daar proberen om in de professionele vertaalwereld te komen. Men stelt daar minder opleidingseisen dan in Nederland, waar je al een horecadiploma nodig hebt als je patat wilt bakken.
<Fritigern> (Da;s natuurlijk overdreven voorgesteld, maar Nederlandse opleidingseisen zijn heel zwaar in vergelijking met de VS)
<Fritigern> StefandeVries: Wat is je specialisatie voor wat betreft je vertaalwerk?
<StefandeVries> Engels <-> Nederlands. M'n moeder spreekt Engels door Ierse afkomst, dus ik ben er min of meer mee vergroeid.
<Fritigern> Ja, dat is je taalpaar, maar wat voor soort documenten specialiseer je je in? Medisch? Financieel? Juridisch? Algemeen?
<StefandeVries> Algemeen, juridisch en technisch.
<Fritigern> Vanwege mijn voorgenomen verhuizing naar de VS heb ik wat juridische papieren moeten laten vertalen, en vaar de grap ben ik zelf ook aan de slag gegaan. Op een enkel detail na (in de orde van een leesteken meer of minder), kwam mijn vertaling exact overeen met de vertaling van de pro :-))
<Fritigern> Dat vond ik toch heel wat, omdat ik in het geheel geen juridische achtergrond heb ;-)
<StefandeVries> En die leestekens zijn ook min of meer subjectief plaatsbaar.
<StefandeVries> Goed werk. :)
<Fritigern> Dank je :-)
<StefandeVries> Ik ben meer bezig met muziek tegenwoordig, dat dan weer wel.
<Fritigern> Ik denk dat ik weer verder ga met het vertalen van Phoenix. Er zijn al wat taalbestanden geïmporteerd vanuit de officiële Second Life viewer (versie 1.2.3), maar die zijn gruwelijk inconsistent, en van sterk wisselende kwaliteit. Ik heb dus nog heel wat werk voor de boeg...
<Fritigern> Oh, wat voor soort muziek? Want dat is natuurlijk ook heel erg breed.
<StefandeVries> Piano, zang en - jawel - elektronisch orgel.
<Fritigern> LOL! Dat zegt natuurlijk weer niks over het genre. Nick Cave gebruikt die instrumenten, maar het plaatselijke kerkje doet dat ook :-))
<StefandeVries> Ik speel dan ook geen specifiek genre. ;)
<Fritigern> Geen genre is ook een genre ;-)))
<StefandeVries> Bij zang vooral wat in m'n stemberreik ligt, dus geen opera.
<StefandeVries> bereik*
<StefandeVries> Damn.
<Fritigern> LOL! Uitwerpselen vinden plaats :-))) (ja, het is leuk om te letterlijk te vertalen :-)))
<StefandeVries> Believe me when I say I know. xD
<StefandeVries> Het orgel vereist grote lichamelijke coördinatie en interactie. En dat vind ik geweldig.
<StefandeVries> Vertalen is ook leuk, hoor. ;)
<Fritigern> Dat heb ik nou met drummen, al is de vereiste coördinatie wel wat grover dan bij orgelspelen
<Fritigern> StefandeVries: Als jij een XML-bestand als vertaalwerk aangeleverd krijgt, wat gebruik jij dan om deze te vertalen?
<StefandeVries> Meestal gedit. En dan handmatig scrollen en vertalen.
<Fritigern> Bah, ik had gehoopt dat er een wat handiger toepassing bestond. Mijn XML bestanden zitten vol UI elementen met labels, namen en gewonde tekst tekenreeksen.
<Fritigern> *gewone
<StefandeVries> Poep gebeurt. :)
<StefandeVries> Er zal waarschijnlijk ook wel handigere software voor bestaan, maar..geen idee waar.
<Fritigern> Vlak nadat ik die laatste zin postte, kwam ik in de repo xmlcopyeditor tegen. Toch maar even mee spelen :-)
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi. :)
<StefandeVries> Een rare vraag, bestaat er een speciaal notenschrift voor percussie/drums?
<Fritigern> Ja, dat bestaat, maar helaas kan ik die niet lezen.
<StefandeVries> Oké,
<StefandeVries> weer een levensvraag beantwoord.
<Fritigern> :-)))
<Fritigern> Het notenschift voor percussie komt deels overeen met het notenschrift voor andere instrumenten, alleen zijn er enkele toegevoegd om bepaalde technieken te beschrijven, zoals een flam, een roffel, of een syncoop.
<StefandeVries> Wat houdt syncoop in bij percussie? Ik ken het alleen van zang en piano/orgel.
<Fritigern> Een syncoop is een extra aanslag tussen twee maten in, zodat deze extra opvalt. In een 4/4 maat, kan de syncoop bijvoorbeeld op een 16e van de laatste maat vallen.
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké.\
<Fritigern> Waarom wil die domme spellingscontrole mij een foutief spatiegebruik door de keel duwen?
<StefandeVries> De spellingscontrole is dom. Je beantwoordt je eigen vraag al.
<Fritigern> Ik moet toch maar kijken of ik niet een beter woordenboek kan installeren voor xmlcopyeditor. Ik weet namelijk toch echt zeker dat "objectgrootte" correct is, en "object grootte" niet.
<Fritigern> En "ijsbeichten" in plaats van "IRC-berichten". LOL!
<StefandeVries> Het Nederlands lijkt steeds meer te verengelsen. Dat is geen probleem, zolang we onze eigen grammatica handhaven.
<Fritigern> En dat is nou net een van de grootste valkuilen bij het vertalen. Het is zeer verleidelijk om onze eigen grammatica uit het oog te verliezen.
<Fritigern> LOL! Ik zie dat de tekst die ik bij het Xubuntu team op de wiki heb gezet, nu gebruikt wordt in de startersgids! :-)))
<Fritigern> Ik herken het aan deze tekst: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Startersgids-Vertaaltips#Vertaal_niet_letterlijk
<StefandeVries> 4880
<Fritigern> Hmmm.... "tijdsstempel" of "tijdstempel"? Ik neig naar het eerste, omdat "tijdstempel" gelezen kan worden als "tijds-tempel".
<alex--> Wat raden jullie aan, Webmail of een Email client?
<lonki> in welke situatie?
<alex--> Ohja is ook wel handig te vermelden. Thuis
<alex--> Had vroeger outlook, maar nu zijn meerderdeel van mijn pc's linux
<lonki> op de bank of achter een pc?
<alex--> Maakt dat verschil dan?
<lonki> ik zou een client nemen die het remote met imap kan benaderen, minder backup zorgen
<lonki> dus beiden kunnen voldoen
<alex--> Maar kan ik dit instellen op meerdere pc's ?
<alex--> Aangezien we 1 email account hebben. Ene emailtje is voor iemand op pc1, ander mailtje voor iemand op pc2, etc
<lonki> dat kun je op diverse manieren regelen, een goed filter bijvoorbeeld. maar waarom niet een tweede adres?
<OerHeks> elke pc een email adres, voor alle gebruikers ?
<alex--_> Verbinding viel weg
<alex--_> Iemand nog ontvangen dat ik zei: provider staat niet meer accounts toe en iedereen kent deze al
<lonki> nee, maar is dat een probleem?
<alex--_> Wat bedoel je?
<lonki> neem een echte provider :-)
<alex--_> ja we hebben al mail bij deze
<alex--_> heb andere provider nu
<alex--_> maar email only abbo
<lonki> allemaal gratis?
<alex--_> nee
<lonki> en dan toch account delen?
<alex--_> ja
<alex--> bew
<alex--> had timeout
<lonki> alex, ik snap niet waarom
<alex--> wat bedoel je?
<lonki> waarom je zo omslachtig werkt
<alex--> is het omslachtig dan?
<Fritigern> Waarom niet gewoon iedereen een Gmail account geven, of bij een andere dienst. Ben je meteen van het gedoe af
<lonki> wat denk je zelf?
<RawChid> Google is de duivel?
<lonki> jee, wel een webserver maar geen mailserver.
<Fritigern> RawChid: Kies dan een andere dienst in plaats van Google.
<lonki> wellicht moet spamhaus daar weer blij mee zijn
<alex--> google / gmail doet aan data mining
<alex--> elke andere dienst ook
<alex--> ja ik had een server die stond op blacklist bij spamhaus
<lonki> alex, meer lezen dus
<lonki> of spam je zelf?
<alex--> nope
<alex--> meer lezen?
<lonki> ja, hoe je veilig een web/mail server opzet
<alex--> ohja
<alex--> maar ik beheerde die server niet :P
<alex--> waar ik me vooral aan erger is 100 mb opslaglimiet voor emailtjes
<alex--> bij me provider
<lonki> dan richt je er zelf een in, een mailserver dus
<lonki> of je huurt iemand in die het voor je doet
<lonki> genoeg ubuntu mensen in nederland die dat kunnen
<lonki> oer bijvoorbeeld, die kan dat wel
<lonki> :-)
<alex--> starten en aanzetten >.<
<alex--> eh
<alex--> wacht dat is het zelfde :4
<lonki> alex, maar je bent wat wijzer geworden vanavond?
<alex--> ja :)
<alex--> word ik welke avond
<alex--> mooi he
<alex--> :P
<alex--> alleen 's avonds ben ik niet helemaal helde rmeer soms
<lonki> mooi
<alex--> helder *
<alex--> kan ik de swapneiging verminderen?
<alex--> me netbook is echt veel te sloom als hij swap gebruikt
<lonki> en, hoe verminder je dat?, twee opties
<lonki> 1. Geen pr0n kijken op full hd
<lonki> 2. Meer geheugen erin
<alex--> 1. hij kan srware iron (soort chrome) nauwelijks draaien, laat staan films
<alex--> 2. geheugen wordt niet volledig gebruikt
<alex--> er is nog genoeg ram over
<alex--> maar toch pakt hij 70 mb swap
<alex--> das het vreemde
<lonki> teveel io dus
<alex--> ja
<alex--> en (te) slome ssd
<lonki> 70 mb is niet veel
<lonki> wat doet sar? kun je aanwijzen welk programma schuldig is?
<alex--> sar?
<lonki> ja
<lonki> of iostat, vmstat, etc.....
<alex--> ik denk niet dat me netbook toe staat
<alex--> dat ik dat start
<alex--> dan loopt hij vast
<lonki> dan heb je pech en geen linux :-)
<alex--> heb ubuntu
<alex--> :P
<alex--> er stond eerst een leightweight op
<alex--> linpus linux
<alex--> maar daar kon ik toch te weinig mee
<erkan^> linpus?
<alex--> ja
<alex--> zo heet het
<alex--> bye
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-23
<RobinJ> HUH
<RobinJ>  Overschakelen naar volgende server in Rizon (BNC)...
<RobinJ> * Bezig met opzoeken RizonBNC.eu.rizon.net
<RobinJ> * Bezig met verbinden met RizonBNC.eu.rizon.net (78.129.226.145) poort 1234...
<RobinJ> * Verbinden mislukt. Fout: Verbinding is geweigerd
<RobinJ> Verbinding geweigerd? :|
<OerHeks> misschien nog niet actief, RobinJ ?
<RobinJ> het heeft maanden gewerkt...
<OerHeks> kan, maar 2 weken inactief kan het gewist worden
<OerHeks> http://wiki.rizon.net/index.php?title=RizonBNC_FAQ&oldid=547
<RobinJ> de server is down
<RobinJ> BNC US/EU: [UP/DOWN (NO ETA YET)]
<OerHeks> ow dat is minder
<OerHeks> maar dan zou ik geen 'verbinding geweigerd' verwachtten
<RobinJ> ik wel
<RobinJ> als de znc daemon niet draait weigert de firewall de verbinding
<MarcV> Is er iemand die me kan helpen met chmod?
<MarcV> Ik ben bezig met wordpress op een lamp-server (ubuntu server 11.04) en ik moet rechten zetten om het goed werkend te krijgen.
<MarcV> Ik weet hoe chmod werkt en hoe ik het recursive maak maar ik moet in een bepaalde directory alle directories op 755 zetten maar alle files in die directories op 644
<MarcV> hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> MarcV zie 'To change permission of only files under a specified directory.'  en '  To change permission of only directories under a specified directory (including that directory):"  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Recursive Permission Changes
<OerHeks> sudo find /path/to/someDirectory -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 644
<OerHeks> en sudo find /path/to/someDirectory -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 755
<MarcV> ok, dank je
<MarcV> ga ik mee aan de slag :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-24
<Melleth> Hallo mensen, beginner met een vraag hier. Kan misschien iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> hallo Melleth
<Melleth> Hai
<Melleth> Ik had dus net Ubuntu 11.04 geinstalleerd op een oude computer, en tijdens de installatie kon de installer gewoon t internet op, en nu eenmaal geinstalleerd blijft hij steeds maar om de sleutel vragen.
<Melleth> De sleutel is absoluut goed, ik heb het tig keer gechecked... Bovendien deed ie het eerst dus wel.
<Melleth> enig idee?
<OerHeks> sleutel, dat is de sleutel van wachtwoorden en sleutelbossen.
<OerHeks> dit stel je in na 1e reboot dacht ik ?
<Melleth> met sleutel bedoelde ik de wap key ;)
<Melleth> inderdaad die sleutel bos heb ik wel op enig moment iets over gehad, maar verder niet meer iets over tegen gekomen
<OerHeks> oke, die wap key word opgeslagen in ww & sleutels, dus je krijgt die sleutel vraag na inloggen ?
<OerHeks> of expleciet de wap key van je wifi  ?
<Melleth> ik log in met mijn user, en vervolgens in dus de wifi key
<Melleth> gewoon de authentication van de wifi, zeg maar
<Melleth> en dan blijt dat schermpje maar terug komen
<OerHeks> heb je SSID broadcast uit staan op de router ?
<OerHeks> dat kan dit verklaren, de key niet accepteren
<Melleth> Pfoe, dit weet ik niet zo snel...
<Melleth> Ik zal even kijken, dannog vraag ik me af waarom hij het eerst wel deed
<OerHeks> as dit je melding is, dan is het niet de wep key maar je pass voor je keyring <>  http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2009/03/keyring-prompt.jpg
<OerHeks> of de NL versie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=sshkeyring.png
<Melleth> Nee dat is het dus niet
<OerHeks> deze ? ik hoop dat deze zelfde is gebleven in 11.04 > http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2009/05/06/1241592748-220.png
<Melleth> ja
<Melleth> dat is hem
<OerHeks> dan is het vreemd dat hij niet in je sleutelbos zit. mogenlijk heb je dit geweigerd
<OerHeks> oke, helder :-)
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> hoi hansw
<hansw> hoi Oer
<OerHeks> ik ben mijn html kennis aan het bijwerken :-)
<hansw> owjee, waarom dan?
<hansw> ga je een website maken?
<OerHeks> ja :-)
<OerHeks> het wiel opnieuw uitvinden, enzovoort.
<hansw> owjee
<hansw> wel gelijk html 5?
<OerHeks> ja, dat wil ik wel proberen idd.
<hansw> jelmer, ik zag vanavond een uitnodiging van jouw op flickr.com uit 2008 :-)
 * hansw is erg goed in het bijhouden van externe mail enzo
<hansw> OerHeks, leuk, stuur eens een link als het publiek is
<jelmer> hansw: heh, da's lang geleden :)
 * jelmer loopt ook een paar jaar achter met z'n yahoo mail ws
<hansw> jelmer, ik keek vanavond heel toevallig i.v.m. foto's van drie jaar geleden. Toen zag ik het :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-25
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Partner Ubuntu-NL zoekt vrijwilligers: http://t.co/5pxW6RU
<alex--> Ik ga proberen om een soort eigen linux distro te maken, wie kan me helpen met een lijst van dingen die je ongeveer nodig hebt op een computer?
<OerHeks> een eigen distro maken, dan heb je een development omgeving nodig, bugreport, version control, etc .. en een test omgeving
<OerHeks> vertalingen
<viezerd> en een security team
<OerHeks> art team
<StefandeVries> Een stabiele verbinding..
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
 * cchriss is back (gone 00:31:39)
<Guus_> wauw deze irc is best druk
<Guus_> dat wist ik niet
<alex--> valt mee
 * cchriss is away: Away from keyboard.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-26
<OerHeks> jippie, flash update 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-27
<Karwan> Hi, gerbuiken jullie Gwibber nog? Ik zie niet hoe ik berichten kan filteren, dus bijvoorbeeld personen hiden, of irritante FB-games etc.
<Karwan> hiden=verbergen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ubuntu-NL IRL team meeting 2011 datum geprikt: 29 oktober
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Meer info: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/195/detail/
<CasW> Hmm, ik kon vandaag ineens niet meer opstarten in Ubuntu: ¨HyperTransport Sync Flood Error¨
<CasW> Oké, ik heb geen ¨HyperTransport Sync Flood Error¨ meer, maar hij wil nog steeds niet opstarten in Ubuntu, ik blijf een zwart scherm houden
<CasW> En als ik dan de aan-uitknop kort indruk, zie je wel Ubuntu afsluiten (met ook even het Ubuntu logo en zo)
<CasW> Iemand hier een idee wat daartegen te doen?
<josdejong> CasW, Wat heb je gedaan om die Flood Error weg te halen ?
<CasW> Nieuwe BIOS-updates geïnstalleerd
<josdejong> Kun je met CTRL-ALT-F1 wel in een terminal komen ?
<CasW> (Technische details: een AMD Athlon II x2 245-CPU, een MSI 785GM-E51 moederbord en laatst een Sapphire Radeon HD 6790 geïnstalleerd, dat werkte)
<CasW> Nog niet geprobeerd, wacht even
<josdejong> Krijg je met opstarten wel even 'tekst' langsscrollen en dan valt beeld ineens weg ?
<CasW> Oké, ik had nu iets anders; problemen met het openen van /dev/null
<CasW> En toen werkte ctrl+alt+f1 wel
<CasW> En nu lijk ik weer een zwart scherm te hebben
<CasW> Maar ctrl+alt+f1 werkt
<CasW> GDM is blijkbaar running...
<CasW> En is dat zwarte scherm
<josdejong> openen van /dev/null ???
<josdejong> ik vermoed dat je problemen hebt met je x instellingen
<CasW> Ja, blijkbaar, service failsafe-x start?
<josdejong> lijkt me verstandig ja
<josdejong> heb je toevallig een update gedraaid of zo?
<josdejong> nieuwe kernel geladen?
<CasW> Zou kunnen, ja
<josdejong> Probeer tijdens opstarten in een 'oude' kernel te komen. Wellicht dat die wel werkt
<CasW> Ja, ik zit nu in het X logboek te kijken
<CasW> En het lijkt aan mijn grafische kaart te liggen...
<CasW> Het lijkt wel alsof hij de juiste drivers heeft uitgeschakeld...
<josdejong> modprobe -l
<josdejong> kijken of ie geladen is
<CasW> Modprobe -l levert een aardig lange lijst op :P
<josdejong> modprobe -l | grep -i 'radeon'
<josdejong> of iets degelijks
<josdejong> dergelijks zelfs
<CasW> Ja, hij lijkt geladen te zijn: "updates/dkms/fglrx.ko"
<CasW> Oudere kernels starten op met die Hyper Transport sync flood error
<CasW> Hmm, nu starten ze allemaal op met die error...
<CasW> Herstelmodus werkt wel gewoon...
<CasW> Dit zou niet kunnen liggen aan niet voldoende of niet stabiel genoege stroomtoevoer, hè? Want ik geloof dat 'ie aardig tegen de limieten van de voeding aanligt sinds ik die grafische kaart heb gekocht.
<josdejong> lijkt me stug
<josdejong> dan denk ik dat je pc gewoon uitvalt of zo
<josdejong> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst
<josdejong> kijk die link eens na
<josdejong> Is wel voor Arch linux, maar wel nuttige informatie
<CasW> Ja, zal ik doen
<josdejong> o, nog een idee
<josdejong> heb je toevallig een live dvd liggen of zo ?
<josdejong> Kijken of ie t daar wel mee doet
<CasW> Hij doet het met windows en in failsafeX
<CasW> Ik kan het nog wel met een livecd proberen...
<CasW> Hmm, Ubuntu 11.10 is nog maar in het Alpha-stadium...
<CasW> Livecd start ook op met "failsafeX-instellingen" (lage resolutie, dat soort dingen)
<josdejong> ubuntu 11.10 zuigt
<CasW> Neuh, waarom? Het brengt hopelijk die updates die Unity in het begin al zou moeten hebben
<josdejong> Smaken verschillen he :) Ik ben volledig afgeknapt op unity
<josdejong> ik vind het een verschrikking
<josdejong> Maar goed, ik zou als ik jou was goed op internet naar de drivers zoeken en dan je kernel compilen met de juiste settings
<CasW> Het is ook een verschrikking (op (meerdere) grote schermen), maar dat zou dus opgelost moeten worden in de 11.10 (hoop ik)
<josdejong> Ik ben overgestapt op gentoo
<OerHeks> heb je iets aan dit stukje, met AMD App SDK 2.4  ? >> http://www.gpu-tech.org/content.php/156-AMD-Catalyst-Driver-11.5-supports-Radeon-HD-6790-and-brings-new-Video-Control-Panel-plus-11.5a-Hotfix-for-Brink-performance-and-compatibility
<OerHeks> grotendeels windows gedoe, maar ook de linux sdk ..
<CasW> Nou, ik had die volgens mij al geïnstalleerd, in ieder geval een nieuwe
<CasW> Als het nu niet gewoon werkt, ga ik ermee stoppen en ga ik morgen wel weer 's verder
<CasW> :( Het werkt niet gewoon
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> te nieuwe hardware ..
<CasW> Ja, blijkbaar
<CasW> Nouja, met 11.10 zal het gewoon goed werken
<josdejong> zit m niet in ubuntu, maar in de kernle
<josdejong> kernel
<CasW> Ubuntu 11.10 zal ook een nieuwere kernel hebben
<CasW> (Al weet ik dat nu zo gauw niet zeker)
<OerHeks> ja, ik dacht dat je 11.10 al had getest ??
<CasW> Ja, kernel 2.6.39
<CasW> Nee, nog niet
<CasW> Zou ik wel moeten doen...
<CasW> Ach
<CasW> Ik "test" hem wel wanneer hij officieel uitkomt
<CasW> FCM #52!
<OerHeks> ja ?
<OerHeks> jippie !
<OerHeks> 9.4 mb leesplezier :-D
<OerHeks> zodra ik weer eens bij een lazer-color-printer ben, heb ik 52 dingetjes om uit te printen.
<CasW> Print jij ze altijd uit?
<OerHeks> nee, maar ik was laatst ergens, waar ik vrij mocht printen, als het zinvol is...
<OerHeks> zw/w kan ik zelf wel.
<OerHeks> alleen jammer dat er weer een commerciële game in staat ..
<CasW> Ach, zo krijgen we misschien meer, als we maar genoeg aandacht bieden aan degenen die er al zijn
<CasW> Hmm, kennen we die Chris (bekend op launchpad als MrChris) niet? :P
<alex--> Ik heb een raar probleem. Ik probeerde ubuntu 11.04 te downloaden, maar in plaats van het iso bestand downloadde me pc het bestand 'server.log'.
<alex--> Ligt dit aan mijn pc of aan de servers van ubuntu?
<alex--> Waar het .iso bestand op staat?
<OerHeks> vreemd
<OerHeks> welke url gebruik je ?
<alex--> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<alex--> 11.04 download
<alex--> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperges
<OerHeks> die start hier gewoon
<alex--> oeps verkeerde channel die laatste link
<alex--> Alhoewel het bestand wel onleesbaar is.
<alex--> Regel 50 in het bestand: AUTORUN.INF;1RR‰NM
<alex--> geopend met notepad++ op windows
<OerHeks> zal wel aan je verbinding liggen ofzo ?
<alex--> Ja, de tweede keer werkt het wel gewoon
<alex--> Ik weet niet of mijn laptop het warm heeft, of dat er geen drivers zijn, maar de cpu fan staat redelijk luid te blazen op 11.04 iso (unity 3d)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-28
<warddr> alex--, ik weet hier eigenlijk niet veel over, maar ik zou denken dat de koelers worden aangestuurd door hardware, op basis van temperatuur van de onderdelen, en niet door de software.
<warddr> Waar ik wel al problemen mee heb gehad door oververhitting was met slechte drivers van de videokaart, daardoor moesten alle videobewerkingen op de processor worden uitgevoerd en ging hij goed stoken.
<alex--> Dat zou ook kunnen
<alex--> Of Unity 3D vraagt veel cpu/gpu kracht
<PaxkjaM> môgge
<PacKjamX> vroeg me af of er überhaupt nog gepraat word op de irc efnet etc
<PacKjamX> weinig dus
<imkes60> verschilt per tijdstip
<Wobbo> Het valt mij op dat Firefox op Ubu 11.04 zware website (veel foto's) fast loopt of heel zwaar gaat lopen. Het lijk alsof Firefox geheukaartjes niet goed gebruikt. Bij Chrome en Opera gaat dezelfde website wel goed.
<Wobbo> Het is ook gekeken bij verschillende computers en laptops.
<Wobbo> Bij XP komt het Firefox probleem volgens mij niet voor.  Bij Ubu is het vaak voor dat Firefox niet kan sluiten als de website zwaar is.
<alex--> Wobbo: bij welke website?
<alex--> Welke valt onder de categorie 'zwaar' ?
<CasW> Hoe moet ik een touchpad die onterecht herkend wordt als echte muis goed zetten? Dat hij dan wel herkend wordt als touchpad?
<CasW> (Juiste drivers zijn we nu aan het zoeken)
<trijntje> CasW: je kan lsusb gebruiken om de unieke ID van het apparaat op te vragen, dat helpt vaak bij het zoeken
<CasW> Ja, ik ben nu op zoek naar dat tooltje "System Profiler and Benchmark", die is sowieso wel handig
<alex--> Weet iemand een goed backup programma?
<CasW> DejaDup werkte aardig, totdat er iets misging op de NAS hier
<alex--> mis ging?
<alex--> Waar moet ik bang voor zijn?:P
<trijntje> CasW: ja, die ben ik dus ook kwijt :( Op de live CD kan je die in het software centrum vinden, maar op n vaste install niet
<alex--> trijntje: waarom op n vaste install niet?
<CasW> Nee, dat ging mis op de NAS, niet door DejaDup
<trijntje> geen idee
<CasW> Hij zegt nu de hele tijd dat ik geen ruimte meer heb
<alex--> Ik wil ook een nas
<CasW> :)
<alex--> nas/server
<alex--> Weet alleen nog niet welke OS ik erop ga zetten
<CasW> Je wil er zelf een gaan samenstellen?
<CasW> Wij hebben hier zo'n Qnap, werkt goed, hoor
<alex--> Das duur
<alex--> Heb ik het geld niet voor :P
<CasW> (Behalve dat ene dingie, maar goed, dat zal wel aan ons liggen)
<CasW> Achja, m'n ouders hebben hem gekocht :P
<alex--> Das mooi
<alex--> Ik heb liever gewoon debian/ubuntu erop
<alex--> Meer mogelijkheden
<CasW> Ja, oké, maar ik geloof dat dat Qnap OS gewoon debiangebaseerd is
<alex--> :)
<alex--> Mijn laptop wil niet opstarten vanaf live cd
<alex--> De cd gaat draaien, en stopt daarna weer
<alex--> En dan start hij windows xp op :\
<OerHeks> de mijne ook niet, hij wil niet booten van MTV - unplugged, moet ik er dan wél stroom in doen ?
<alex--> mtv?
<alex--> wat is dat?
<OerHeks> live cd
<alex--> wat is unplugged?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet precies wat een live cd is, eigenlijk.
<alex--> gewoon een ubuntu cd
<alex--> kan ik ouder en nieuwer ram bij elkaar doen in 1 pc?
<alex--> 2x 256 mb van zelfde merk, 1x 128 mb van ander merk en ander soort slot
<alex--> nja ander soort opening, slot is het zelfde
<alex--> Hmm m'n bureau wordt zo wel erg vol :P
<Terminator> Misschien moet je er een ander soort bureau bij inpluggen alex-- ?
<Terminator> Zodat je meer bureauruimte hebt.
<alex--> inpluggen?
<alex--> Huh; 20 GB harddisk: 255 mb filesystem
<alex--> Wat betekent dat?
<jorenl_> Hey iedereen. Ik heb een vraagje, hoe kan ik het "nieuwe" firefox menu (sinds 4.0) in ubuntu aanzetten? Ik heb 6.0 geinstalleerd maar zie alleen de klassieke menu's
<jorenl_> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Selection_0221-500x326.png
<alex--> jorenl_: Disable de addon
<alex--> Ik heb een probleempje: als je geen wachtwoord hebt bij het inloggen, kun je ook niet kiezen tussen Gnome/Unity...
<jorenl_> "Global menu bar integration"? grrr dat mij die nog niet eerder is opgevallen.
<jorenl_> alex--: bedankt.
<alex--> Ja het zit enig verborgen
<alex--> Tot je gaat snuffelen in de addons
<jorenl_> En waarom dan, maken ze eens een design-nieuwigheid en dan installeren ze meteen standaard een addon om het bij het oude te houden.
<OerHeks> alex--, je kan wel kiezen als je uitlogd, dus niet afsluit
<jorenl_> Hoe kan ik een starter toevoegen aan het unity panel die gewoon naar een website linkt?
<alex--> Zo
<alex--> Heb me ubuntu omgetoverd in mac os
<Fritigern> Gelukkig is het geen Wondows
<OerHeks> is er een OS2/warp theme ?
<OerHeks> zeker alleen voor 32 bit ..
<Fritigern> OerHeks: Gnome, of KDE?
<OerHeks> KDE draai ik nu
<OerHeks> donderdag komt 11.10 beta 1 uit
<Fritigern> Dan zou ik eens een kijkje nemen op kde-look.org
<OerHeks> ik heb speciaal een 4 gb stickje op staat opgeraapt :P
<OerHeks> s/staat/straat
<Fritigern> Normaal laat ik ze liggen, je weet nooit waar ze geweest zijn!
<OerHeks> als je zo'n ding niet direct kan formatteren, is deze mogenlijk besmet idd.
<Fritigern> Meh, laten ze maar komen, die Windows virussen!
<OerHeks> ik heb liever 4 stickjes van 1 gb
<Fritigern> Een voor elk gat?
<Fritigern> (FOEI Friti!)
<OerHeks> dit bordje heeft 10 usb poortjes
<Fritigern> Als je wil begrijpen waar ik het over had, zul je toch echt even wat minder volwassen moeten denken ;-)))))
<Fritigern> (Twee oren, twee neusgaten.....)
<OerHeks> ah, zoals offtopic :-D
<Fritigern> Ik zie het ook zo voor me :-)
<OerHeks> ik vind het wel handig om 32 en 64 bit versies op een stickje te hebben
<Fritigern> Oh, toch heel even on-topic: Wat is de naam van de LOCO-room tegenwoordig?
<OerHeks> hmm je hebt #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en team en meeting
<Fritigern> Ah, bedankt! Dat helpt!
<OerHeks> mwanzo vind je contributors, vertalers enzo
<Fritigern> Ik zit met een string dat vertaald moet worden, en elke keer wordt het veel te lang naar mijn zin...
<OerHeks> vertalen is een vak appart :-)
<Fritigern> En als ik het kort houd, wordt het een heel kromme vertaling, en dat is mijn eer te na
<OerHeks> doe de zin eens ?
<Fritigern> Please select an individual to sell to if selling for [CURRENCY]0.
<Fritigern> Ik heb er nu het volgende van gemaakt:
<Fritigern> Kies een persoon om aan te verkopen, indien te koop voor [CURRENCY]0.
<Fritigern> Maar dat zit me niet lekker
<Fritigern> Het gaat heit trouwens over landverkoop in Second Life
<Fritigern> *hier
<OerHeks> .., bij de prijs van [CURRENCY]0
<OerHeks> .., voor de prijs van [CURRENCY]0
<Fritigern> Je ziet de "if" over het hoofd denk ik, die is heel belangrijk in de zin
<OerHeks> ja, die if statement zit in bij
<Fritigern> Een elegantere vertaling zou zijn : Kies een persoon om aan te verkopen, indien u dit voor [CURRENCY]0 te koop wil zetten.
<Fritigern> Maar dat is juist weer te lang
<Fritigern> Past niet in het vakje waar het in moet komen
<Fritigern> Je ziet het probleem nu :-)
<OerHeks> ja, je kan veel kanten op
<Fritigern> Bij nader inzien is "Kies een specifieke koper..." toch mooier
<Fritigern> En het verkort de zin aanmerkelijk
<OerHeks> ja, kies een kandidaat koper ..
<Fritigern> Ik zou voor die optie hebben gekozen als de brontekst "Please select a potential buyer..." was
<Fritigern> "...indien de verkoopprijs [CURRENCY]0 moet zijn.", eens zien of dat past.....
<OerHeks> en 'Kies een koper, indien u dit voor [CURRENCY]0 te koop zet.'
<Fritigern> Het past!
<Fritigern> Second Life heeft zijn eigen nuances voor wat terminologie betreft. Vertalingen waar niks mis mee zou zijn in andere toepassingen, slaan soms de plank helemaal mis in Second Life
<Fritigern> Dit is toch heel wat anders dan toepassingen en documentatie vertalen voor 'buntu! :-)
<OerHeks> ja, dat is ook specifiek
<yooo> yo
<Fritigern> hohoho
<baflip> :p
<Fritigern> Pomp de bas op, krijg het druk! (tja, dit is tenslotte een Nederlandstalig kanaal :-)))
<Fritigern> Ga neer, allemaal!
<OerHeks> de commando's vertalen zou ook wel iets zijn.
<Fritigern> wf in plaats van cd?
<Fritigern> weig in plaats van chown
<OerHeks> openfolder ~
<OerHeks> hoofdgebruiker programma-ontvang implementeer <programmacodeverzameling>
<Fritigern> LOL! Wat moet de bron daarvan zijn?
 * OerHeks snapt de apparte map Bureaublad i.p.v. Desktop ook niet
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <package>
<baflip>  :o)
<Fritigern> apt-get = bekwaam-krijg
<OerHeks> ik kwam een leuke list met linux games tegen, http://www.cahilig.net/2011/07/29/100-best-free-and-high-quality-linux-games
<OerHeks> heb zero ballistic geprobeert, best geinig
<Fritigern> De lijst op Getdeb.org is ook best lang
<Fritigern> Second Life (en de Open Source equivalenten) blijf ik toch het leukst vinden. Dingen bouwen, scripts schrijven, mensen van over de gehele wereld ontmoeten.... Heerlijk!
<Fritigern> Vervelend.... "Deed" (als bij een eigendomsakte) en "Tranfer" (als bij doorgeven) in één en dezelfde zin, en beiden laten zich vertalen met "overdracht". Toch zijn het twee verschillende dingen...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<timo^> morge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey timo^, hoe gaat het ermee? Overleef je de warmte nog een beetje?
<d> hallo?
<d> kan een van jullie me helpen?
<Guest75593> hello?
<lordievader> !ask | d
<lordievader> Hmm geen ubottu...
<SkippersBoss> Enelse antwoorden in een nederlands kanaal ?? Nah
<SkippersBoss> Engelstalige
<lordievader> Ach er is geloof ik ook geen nederlands bot aanwezig.
<lordievader> nederlandse*
<Guest0251> hello
<imkes60mm> Zo, ik heb vastgesteld dat de themperatuur(?) buiten lager is dan binnen
<FOAD> Goed zo.
<spekje> hier ook al.. is 30 graden binnen :(
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-21
<RawChid> Binnenkort is er weer een Ubuntu Jam. Hier gaan we elkaar IRL ontmoeten en hopen we Ubuntu nog een stukje beter te kunnen maken:  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Jams/NijmegenSept2012
<wigger> Hallo allemaal
<StefandeVries> o/
<wigger> heeft er hier iemand verstand van installatie red5 op ubuntu
<wigger> middag hier iemand met red5 ervaring
<trijntje> lol
<Dykam> hmm, de installer detecteerde de RAID helemaal verkeerd
<Dykam> :/
<Dykam> dat wordt geen ubuntu op deze pc
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<josspyker_> ubuntu 10.04, ati kaart. Ik krijg een zwevende mededeling scherm niet ondersteund, waar moet ik het zoeken?
<josspyker_> vervalt, is opgelost
<Axerz> hello
<Axerz> weet iemand hoe je de launcher onder in het scherm krijgt
<commandoline> Axerz: Dit misschien: http://ishouvik.com/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-12-0411-10 . Waarschuwing vooraf: geen enkele officiele ondersteuning/garantie.
<Axerz> viel weg
<Axerz> als ik dit intyp: sudo apt-get install unityshell-rotated libnux-1.0-0 compizconfig-settings-manager
<Axerz> krijg ik dit terug: E: Unable to locate package unityshell-rotated E: Unable to locate package libnux-1.0-0 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libnux-1.0-0'
<jerome__> Hallo, iemand die thuis is in Audio configuratie?
<Roob> Hallo iedereen
<Roob> Ik ben hier voor het eerst dus weet niet hoe een en ander werkt hier
<JasperCoenraats> goedenavond
<JasperCoenraats> is er iemand die wel eens na het opstarten van de computer met ubuntu Thunderbird start, en dan gemeld krijgt dat Thunderbird al actief is?
<JasperCoenraats> (ik ben nog niet zo lang met Ubuntu bezig)
<SkippersBoss> yep
<SkippersBoss> Thunderbird heeft even the tijd nodig om zichtbaar te worden waaschijnlijk dubbel aangeklikt. In taskmanager kun je zien of er al een versie actief is
<JasperCoenraats> nee, taskmanager geeft niks aan. Er komt een foutmelding, maar Thunderbird start gewoon op
<JasperCoenraats> de melding kun je wegklikken en dan verderwerken
<JasperCoenraats> maar aangezien ik net begonnen ben, vraag ik me bij veel dingen zoals dit af of het kwaad kan
<JasperCoenraats> overigens: ik kom sinds 2 weken vanuit ms win. Ik dubbelkik nog altijd. Is dat de oorzaak, SkippersBoss ?
<SkippersBoss> het gaat om de exclusieve bestanden die thunderbird nodig heeft
<SkippersBoss> Kan zijn
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> is goed
<JasperCoenraats> moet dus een gewoonte van 10 jaar afleren
<SkippersBoss> Firefox (uit hetzelfde huis) doet precies het zelfde
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<JasperCoenraats> komt vast wel
<JasperCoenraats> jep
<JasperCoenraats> klopt idd
<SkippersBoss> tuurlijk
<JasperCoenraats> heb ik ook wel eens
<Axerz> dus, iemand een manier om de launcher onder in het scherm te krijgen?
<MarcelM> goedeavond iemand aanwezig??
<MarcelM> die mij kan helpen met na een update gedaan te hebben en nu een system v runlevel compatible error te hebben??
<MarcelM> systeem start niet meer op
<Axerz> Ligt het aan je OS of aan je computer, is dan e
<Axerz> mijn vraag
<JasperCoenraats> is er een torrent PtoP-programma voor Ubuntu Linux?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: transmission is standaard geinstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: aha
<JasperCoenraats> ff kijken
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: gelukt
<trijntje> mooi!
<JasperCoenraats> weet niet of ik nu twee keer hetzelfde tegelijkertijd aan het laden ben, maar het staat er wel o
<JasperCoenraats> op
<JasperCoenraats> en glückligerweiße kun je het ook weer deleten
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: btw, kun je met een of ander programma ook .flac omzetten naar mp3
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: ik denk met transmagaddon
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: dankje
<SkippersBoss> JasperCoenraats, http://soundconverter.org/
<JasperCoenraats> SkippersBoss: bedankt
<SkippersBoss> niets te danken
<JasperCoenraats> SkippersBoss: ik probeer 14 cd's met .flac-bestanden te downloaden. Transmission heeft 't over 14 cd's (audio?) Klopt dat?
<SkippersBoss> Durf ik niet te zeggen. Ik ben geen Transmission expert
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-23
<itsme_> hallo allemaal
<itsme_> zouden jully mij misschien kunnen helpen
<K-4U> Een goedenmiddag. Ik heb even wat informatie nodig betreffende het bridgen van netwerkinterfaces. Ik lees dit veel op internet, maar in elke situatie geef je de andere pc een vast IP adres. Ik wil eigenlijk dat mijn server (met 2 netwerkinterfaces) een soort van switch word.. Help? :P
<K-4U> itsme_: gewoon je vraag stellen ;)
<itsme_> ik doe graag op een chatsite cammen met vriendinen maar mijn cam doet het niet hij blijft hange bij de Adobe Flash Player
<itsme_> hoe krijg ik mijn webcam toch aan de praat
<K-4U> itsme_: welke versie van ubuntu heb je, welke browser gebruik je, welk pakket van flash heb je geinstalleerd?
<itsme_> oke ik gebruik ubuntu  12.04 lts
<itsme_> en linux als progamma
<itsme_> uhm ff kijken voor de flash
<itsme_> haha flash had ik verweidert wand dag die werkt niet
<itsme_> dus momenteel geen flash
<itsme_> en heb er niet zo verstand van hahaha
<itsme_> mijn cam zit in de laptop heb hp laptop
<timo^laptop> oké
<timo^laptop> Flash installeer je door:
<timo^laptop> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<timo^laptop> in te tikken in de Terminal.
<itsme_> ok
<itsme_> ja hij is klaar
<itsme_> volgens mij
<timo^laptop> ok
<timo^laptop> probeer het nog eens
<itsme_> hij doet niets meer
<itsme_> wat
<itsme_> probeer nog eens
<timo^laptop> wacht even
<timo^laptop> staat er nu in de terminal
<timo^laptop> <gebruikersnaam>@<computernaam>:-$
<timo^laptop> ?
<timo^laptop> of niet?
<timo^laptop> want dan mag je nog even wachten ;)
<timo^> dumdumdum
<K-4U> volgens mij heeftie iets verkeerd gedaan :P
<itsme1> sory ik viel weg
<itsme1> dit zegt ie nu
<timo^> dat was te zien
<timo^> een beste timeout
<itsme1> Instellen van flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1) ... daisy@lin01:~$
<timo^> dan is ie klaar
<itsme1> nu niets meer doen
<timo^> nu proberen of je kunt cammen
<itsme1> lol
<itsme1> kan ik nu dan eindelijk cammen
<itsme1> ok
<itsme1> kan dat vester gewoon op x
<timo^> jup
<itsme1> blijft gewoon hange
<itsme1> potverdie
<itsme1> zelfde als voorheen
<timo^> jammer
<itsme1> als ik op acceptere wil klikken dan blijft ie hangen wand die pagina vraagt dan om toestemming
<itsme1> en nu
<timo^> het zou kunnen dat die website gewoon niet voor Linux gemaakt is
<timo^> probeer eens met het programma 'cheese' (uit het softwarecentrum) of je überhaupt beeld krijgt
<itsme1> uhm
<itsme1> ik heb dat bij ieder website
<itsme1> waar je kan cammen
<itsme1> ja dan krijg ik beeld
<itsme1> wand cheese doet het wel
<timo^> oké
<timo^> en hoe oud is de computer waar je op draait?
<itsme1> 2006
<timo^> dan zou flash geen problemen mogen geven
<itsme1> is er geen ander manier
<timo^> welke site is het? :)
<JapyDooge> gezellig met z´n allen op Skype? ;)
<itsme1> www.kletsen.com
<timo^> (even kijken of ik het kan reproduceren)
<itsme1> oke
<timo^> ik zie überhaupt geen optie voor video?
<K-4U> JapyDooge: Skype ondersteunt geen multiple webcams. Daar kan je max met 1 persoon webcam gebruiken, tenzij je grof geld neerlegt
<itsme1> w8 timo
<itsme1> kun je ook niet zien
<timo^> oké
<itsme1> wand dat is voor als je aan meld
<itsme1> ik maak wel ff fotto snel
<timo^> oke
<itsme1> van wat er dan gebeurt
<itsme1> weel alleen niet of je hier fotto kunt openen
<JapyDooge> 14:53 <K-4U> JapyDooge: Skype ondersteunt geen multiple webcams. Daar kan je max met 1 persoon webcam gebruiken, tenzij je grof geld neerlegt  <<  wtf, waar gaat het heen met de software? ;(
<itsme1> zo heb er een gemaakt
<timo^> upload hem naar bijv. www.imgur.com
<JapyDooge> of ViChatter, maar dat vereist Adobe Air
<K-4U> JapyDooge: Overgenomen door M$
<JapyDooge> MS*
<JapyDooge> ViChatter werkt wel tof, gewoon een private room maken die anderen met hun webcams of audio of text only kunnen joinen
<JapyDooge> chat + video + audio
<itsme1> http://imgur.com/xGhVV
<K-4U> JapyDooge: nooit van gehoord, is dat ook een website?
<itsme1> en daar blijft ie iedere keer hange
<itsme1> dan heb je keus acepteren
<JapyDooge> het is er als een website, maar ook als een Adobe Air desktop applicatie
<JapyDooge> de applicatie is veel stabieler dan de website
<K-4U> Helaas werkt adobe Air niet meer onder linux
<JapyDooge> je kan gratis beveiligde room maken die bijv alleen je vrienden kunnen joinen
<JapyDooge> beveiliging kan op basis van friends list of password
<K-4U> Heeft iemand trouwens ervaring met Tmux? Ik heb een super raar probleem betreffende het resizen van panes
<itsme1> kun je hem zien timo
<timo^> volg de instructies op http://lab.marand.com/2010/04/making-webcam-work-in-flash-on-ubuntu/ eens op?
<exalt> itsme1, heb jij een probleem ?
<timo^> dat kletsen.com lijkt me niet erg lekker trouwens
<K-4U> gaat goed daar... :P
<itsme2> pfff
<itsme2> idd
<itsme2> blijf heletijd hange
<timo^> :P
<timo^> volg de instructies op http://lab.marand.com/2010/04/making-webcam-work-in-flash-on-ubuntu/ eens op?
<itsme2> ik heb die cam gedeelte gedownloud
<itsme2> die er in die instructies staan
<itsme2> omg
<itsme2> nu doet ie iets zo raar
<itsme2> sluit u camara aan
<itsme2> man die zit in de pc
<itsme2> :S
<itsme2> omg
<timo^> nou, vooral het toevoegen van een trusted site gaat erom
<itsme2> oke
<timo^> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<timo^> daarheen
<itsme2> dan dus gewoon
<K-4U> wat was dat bot commando ookalweer, voor die enters?
<itsme2> www.kletsen.com toevoegen
<timo^> jap
<itsme2> had ik al gedaan
<itsme2> staat er in
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox &
<timo^> dat inkloppen in terminal
<timo^> en het zóu moeten werken :P
<itsme2> oke
<itsme2> dit zegt ie
<itsme2> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<timo^> oké
<itsme2> en nu
<timo^> zet er eens sudo voor (voorzichtig daarmee, gevaarlijk!)
<itsme2> is da nie gevaarlijkj
<timo^> ja, maar even kijken of er dan ook die fout komt
<timo^> indien niet, dan firefox meteen afsluiten
<itsme2> ja ma als gevaarlijk is warom zou je dat moeten doen dan
<timo^> ^^
<itsme2> uhm andere optie
<K-4U> gksu
<itsme2> ?
<K-4U> zet er gksu voor, niet sudo
<itsme2> oke
<itsme2> voor dit
<itsme2> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<K-4U> nee, voor dat commando
<itsme2> ok
<K-4U> gksu LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox &
<itsme2> uhm
<itsme2> volgens mij doet ie da
<itsme2> lol
<itsme2> dit zegt ie
<itsme2> daisy@lin01:~$  gksu LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox & [1] 5135
<K-4U> hmja, maar start hij firefox op?
<itsme2> ja
<timo^> ok
<itsme2> heb gelijk weggeklikt
<timo^> okéy
<timo^> probeer eens in te tikken
<itsme2> wat in te tikken
<timo^> sudo cp /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /home/daisy/
<timo^> en daarna
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/home/daisy/v4l2convert.so firefox &
<itsme2> is die sudo nie gevaarlijk
<timo^> neen
<timo^> als je weet wat je doet niet
<K-4U> (timo^ daarom dus gksu, lijkt minder gevaarlijk :P)
<timo^> grinnik
<itsme2> pfff
<itsme2> hij geeft weer die webpagina aan
<itsme2> die ie daarstraks ook aan gaf
<timo^> ?
<itsme2> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/daisy/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<timo^> okéeeee
<itsme2> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/daisy/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<itsme2> wat een klotr laptop
<itsme2> grrrr
<K-4U> :´)
<itsme2> word er helemaal gek van
<itsme2> was ik ma bij windows gebleven
<K-4U> probeer es een eigen server ;)
<itsme2> eige sever ?
<itsme2> hoe doe je dat lol
<K-4U> met Ubuntu enzo :P
<itsme2> ben blond en niet slim haha
<timo^> hm
<K-4U> nee, dat was sarcastisch zegmaar.. Dat je nu al gek word van 1 laptop ;)
<timo^> dat commando lijkt idd niet te werken
<K-4U> eigen server opzetten is echt super moeilijk, blijft kopzorgen geven, maar dat is zo leuk :D
<timo^> de libv4 is d'r niet meer
<itsme2> nou
<itsme2> ik wil gewoon dat die verdomde cam doet op die websites
<itsme2> meer vraag ik niet van deze klote pc
<timo^> hebbes
<timo^> we maken er
<K-4U> itsme2: niet opgeven, hier op de irc heb ik ALTIJD mijn antwoord gevonden ;)
<itsme2> ?
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox &
<timo^> van
<timo^> :)
<itsme2> typ ut in
<itsme2> pff
<itsme2> zelfde
<timo^> oke
<itsme2> weer die stome webpagina
<K-4U> gksu?
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<timo^> die MOET werken :P
<timo^> dus
<itsme2> ja
<itsme2> die doet u
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox
<itsme2> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so [2]+  Klaar                   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so firefox daisy@lin01:~$
<timo^> en start firefox?
<itsme2> ubunto webpagina start heletijd op
<timo^> niet erg
<itsme2> net google ma dan ubunto
<timo^> gewoon naar kletsen.com
<itsme2> ok
<K-4U> welke browser gebruik je normaal itsme?
<timo^> firefox
<timo^> te zien aan het screenshot ;)
<K-4U> ahk
<K-4U> die had ik niet bekeken ;)
<timo^> foei ;)
<K-4U> had zelf ook wat problemen hier zegmaar, maar ondertussen al opgelost.. Ethernet bridging is echt super makkelijk... niet verwacht :P
<timo^> is het dat?
<timo^> hoe heb je het gedaan K-4U
<K-4U> Binnenkort toch eens even kijken of ik mijn vpn gebruik.. Want ik vind het geen fijn gevoel om mijn svn repositories gewoon benaderbaar te hebben, noch mijn ssh
<itsme2> ik heb op[ die pagina
<K-4U> timo^: wacht ff ;)
<itsme2> kletsen getikt
<timo^> neuh
<itsme2> op die bovenste balk he
<timo^> oké
<timo^> www.kletsen.com intikken he
<timo^> zoals je ook normaal naar kletsen.com gaat
<itsme2> hij doet het
<itsme2> ma moet ik die dan iedere keer zo in terminal doen
<itsme2> kunne jully misschien die regels nog eens zeggen dan sla ik die op
<timo^> (toen ik in de huiskamer zat, onder de naar Egbert werd ik al begroet door poeslieve mensen die andere dingen met me wilden doen dan ik in gedachten had. Beetje vreemde site)
<timo^> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox
<itsme2> en die andere
<itsme2> mensen ik dank u heel erg
<K-4U> leg em even uit anders hoe die dat in een SH file zet? :P
<itsme2> ik heb op worlds opgeslage
<itsme2> haha
<K-4U> @timo^:  http://home.k-4u.nl/~koen/bridge/
<itsme2> ?
<K-4U> Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt?
<itsme2> wat betekend die site
<K-4U> itsme2: niet voor jou bedoelt, tenzij je graag 2 netwerkinterfaces wil bridgen via ubuntu? :P
<itsme2> nee
<itsme2> haha
<itsme2> bedankt mense
<itsme2> echt ben helemaal happy
<itsme2> :D
<itsme2> dankjewellll
<K-4U> grom.. Iemand hier ervaring met tmux?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer.Verbinding te langzaam. :P
<lordievader> Goede middag
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-24
<speedo> Hallo
<speedo> Heb installatieproblemen met ubuntu op een laptop amilo A3667G
<speedo> Het beeldscherm is moeilijk te bekijken, is er een missing driver?
<speedo> Iemand met soortgelijke problemen?
<RawChid> speedo: dat probleem heb ik nog nooit gehad
<RawChid> Kun je 'moeilijk' wat uitgebreider omschrijven
<RawChid> Tijdens het installeren deed alles het wel goed?
<speedo> Hallo, Je kan bijna of moeilijk de tekst lezen op het scherm....
<timo^> lijkt me hetzij verversingsfrequentie, hetzij resolutie
<speedo> iets met de instellingen of een driver?......
<speedo> streepjes op het beeldscherm
<speedo> heb een installatie gemaakt in windows omgeving naar externe gekoppelde HD en dan opgestart met dualboot en gekozen voor ubuntu.
<timo^> probeer eens systeeminstellingen-->schermen
<speedo> Ik heb de laptop terug opgestart...en n u doet hij het wel goed......;-)...waarschijnlijk nog niet goed ingesteld bij installatie, en nu heeft het beeldscherm zich automatisch aangepast.
<speedo> ik krijg nu een normaal beeld...
<JeroenD> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> Hallo JeroenD
<JeroenD> hoi
<JeroenD> ik zit in offtopic
<JeroenD> maar kan hier ook wel terecht denk ik
<Luckiboy> Ha JeroenD
<JeroenD> ik twijfel tussen een NAS en een standaard
<JeroenD> systeem
<JeroenD> wil iets met 4 schijven
<JeroenD> een foto/muziek schijf en een data schijf... heb al ontdekt dat in Raid5 het het meest veilig is?
<JeroenD> een beetje NAS is bijna net zo duur als een basis config
<JeroenD> heb 8500 foto's
<JeroenD> en die mogen niet weg
<JeroenD> uiteraard....
<Luckiboy> Ik denk niet dat ik je kan helpen (ik heb geen ervaring met NAS), en 't is nog vroeg, dus weet ik niet of hier iemand anders is?
<JeroenD> ok
<JeroenD> dan probeer ik het later op de dag wel even
<JeroenD> thnks
<JeroenD> fijne dag verder !
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan, ook en fijne dag toewenst!
<RawChid> Wil je alleen opslag?
<RawChid> Oh, te laat
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<StefandeVries> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe gaat het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Prima hoor. :)
<StefandeVries> Mey jou?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het ook goed :)
<wica> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<wica> Ik heb ruzie met de installer van Ubuntu, na het aanmaken van de partities, loopt die te zeuren dat die /boot/efi niet kan mounten
<wica> Ik heb even geen idee, hoe dit op te lossen
<wica> Is het nodig om een apparte boot partitie te maken en een apparte efi partitie?
<wica> Hoi StefandeVries btw :)
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik zo niet weten, wica.
<wica> Is blijkbaar voor iedereen nog al nieuw
<JanC> wica: je hebt een PC met UEFI firmware ipv een BIOS?
<JanC> dan heb je idd. een UEFI boot partitie nodig
<wica> JanC: klopt
<wica> maar heb denk ik een oplossing
<JanC> (en ik denk dat die partitie FAT32 moet zijn)
<wica> Nu ik me BIOS verteld heeft dat die de IPMI cdrom moet gebruiken ipv UEFI IPMI cdrom, lijkt die het beter te doen.
<JanC> normaal heb je dan ook al zo'n partitie  ;)
<JanC> hm
<wica> niet als je met de hand een raid6 maakt :)
<JanC> mogelijk heeft die UEFI ook een BIOS payload voor compatibiliteit en zo
<wica> dan veranderd die de /boot naar een EFI, en dara zit een probleem
<wica> zal het zo zien, als die weer klaar is met installen
<JanC> als je zonder BIOS kan is dat wel beter trouwens  ;)
<wica> Is wenselijker, idd
<wica> Maar wil nu dat het werkt :)
<JanC> daarom zit er vaak nog een BIOS layer in ook: compatibiliteit
<JanC> maar Ubuntu zou op zich ook zonder moeten kunnen werken
<JanC> maar WinXP bijveerbeeld niet
<JanC> *bijvoorbeeld*
<wica> ok
<wica> gelukt, weer wat geleerd vandaag
<lee_> l
<timo^> ll
<lee_> Goedenmiddag
<timo^> dag lee_
<lee_> hallo allemaal, ik ben hier nieuw en zoek een oplossing
<timo^> vertel
<lee_> Om van w7 overtestappen naar Ubuntu....
<lee_> Het ik een cd aangemaakt om deze te installeren
<lee_> Het installeren lukt tot dat...........
<timo^> ?
<lee_> De installatie voortgangbalk op het eind is, dat blokkerd alles en kan ik niets meer doen
<timo^> oh?
<timo^> als je de cd opstart
<timo^> druk dan op een willekeurige toets
<timo^> en navigeer dan naar 'controleer op fouten'
<timo^> kijk of er geen fouten zijn
<lee_> Ok, dan ga ik dat proberen
<timo^> :)
<lee_> Ik heb eerst de installatie voorschriften goed gelezen op internet en precies de procedure gevolgd, nu dus met jouw tip aan de gang
<lee_> Timo, bedankt vast ik laat me weer horen (lezen)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-25
<E3D3> Hallo. Weet iemand waar ik Nederlandstalige man- en info-pagina's kan vinden ?
<yellabs-r2> handboek ?
<E3D3> ?
<yellabs-r2> zoiets ?
<yellabs-r2> http://digitaalduurzaam.nl/nl-manpages/
<yellabs-r2> hmm werkt niet goed
<yellabs-r2> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<E3D3> Yep, ook ik vond deze net. Kiezen van een sectie geeft iets, slecht vertaalt maar voorlopig 't 1e dat ik vind.
<yellabs-r2> tja
<yellabs-r2> inderdaad
<yellabs-r2> van welk programma zoek je de manpages ?
<E3D3> Ik was voornamelijk geinteresseerd in 'man bash' en deze staat er, toch denk ik beter mijn eigen variant (outlined) af te maken.
<yellabs-r2> ja ik snap het
<E3D3> Ik probeer man bash handzamer te maken, voornamelijk omdat ik baal dat zonder goed te kunnen greppen 't onleesbaar is voor niet-aliens. Bedanks voor je hulp.
<yellabs-r2> ik had de man bash output net even door google translate gehaald
<yellabs-r2> maar dat werkt ook niet zo best,
<yellabs-r2> succes
<yellabs-r2> :)
<E3D3> Had ik ook niet verwacht, maar het resultaat lijkt me inderdaad funny
<E3D3> Bedankt
<corewillem> hoi
<junior> hey
<viezerd> oi
<junior> hallo
<Bertel> Bij kennis blijft na upgrade 10.04 naar 12.04.1 de menu-regel van alle programma's net zo als gebruikelijk bij libre-office binnen het programmavenster. Dat is toch niet de bedoeling  en wat nu te doen?
<Kiwaf> Iemand ervaring m4?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-26
<mandje9> lunox rox
<siddijk> goeiemiddag
<StefandeVries> Middag. :)
<siddijk> ik heb een problleem met mijn HDMI uit op Ubuntu 12.04
<siddijk> als ik een extern beeldscherm aansluit,
<siddijk> gebeurt er niks
<siddijk> en ook als ik onder de scherminstellingen kijk staat er geen 2e beeldscherm, alleen het standaard laptop scherm
<siddijk> Ik heb een GMA500/poulsbo videokaart
<siddijk> zou dit probleem opgelost kunnen worden?
<siddijk> Of is dit niet mogelijk vanwege de GMA500 videokaart?
<psydroid> of vanwege de belabberde ondersteuning van Intel?
<siddijk> haha jep
<siddijk> alles werkt perfect, behalve de hdmi, en dat is juist wat ik vaak gebruik
<psydroid> onder welke versie van ubuntu? de nieuwste?
<psydroid> ik heb ook een hele hoop gedoe gehad met verschillende versies van (k)ubuntu
<psydroid> het ligt voor een groot gedeelte aan het gedrocht dat xorg heet
<RawChid> Goede middag
<RawChid> Ik ben met dd een partitie van 60GB aan het clonen.
<RawChid> Van SSD naar externa HD via USB 3. Iemand een idee hoe lang dat ong. kan duren?
<viezerd> kan wel ff duren
<RawChid> Inschatting?
<RawChid> Hij is al een uur bezig
<RawChid> Of kan ik ergens iets zien, zie ook geen logs natuurlijk
<trijntje> RawChid: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<RawChid> kill??
<RawChid> Nee gek :P
<trijntje> killt em niet echt ;)
<trijntje> Sending a USR1 signal to a running `dd' process makes it print I/O sta‐
<trijntje>        tistics to standard error and then resume copying.
<RawChid> Oh oke even kijken
<RawChid> En toen was ie gekilled
<RawChid> :S
<RawChid> Maar het maakt niet uit
<trijntje> het gaat ook sneller als je bs=1M gebruikt, dan gaat i niet elk bit los lezen, maar pakt i er steeds een hele berg
<RawChid> Bedankt voor de tip
<JanC> RawChid: "kill -USR1" zou echt geen proces mogen killen (tenzij dat proces een custom signal handler heeft die dat doet)
<JanC> of deed je gewoon wat verkeerd of zo?
<RawChid> Nou, ik deed het op OSX, en daar wordt het process dan wel gekilld.
<JanC> *ugh*
<RawChid> Eigen schuld, dikke bult
<JanC> dat zou wel heel erg zijn
<RawChid> Staat ook zo gedocumenteerd
<JanC> Mac OS X is een BSD-achtige, even checken
<JanC> ik gok dat mac OS X misschien een andere versie van dd heeft of zo
<JanC> niet GNU dd dus
<JanC> RawChid: blijkbaar gebruikt dd op BSD "SIGINFO" ipv "SIGUSR1"
<JanC> op FreeBSD
<viezerd> gewoon CTRL-T drukken
<JanC> en blijkbaar is de syntax voor kill ook anders
<JanC> en Mac OS X gebruikt duidelijk de (Free)BSD-versies en niet de GNU-versies
<trijntje> ik geloof dat je op solaris ook niet sudo killall firefox moet doen, omdat killall daar letterlijk alles kilt
<viezerd> logisch toch, kill _all_ :)
<viezerd> SIGINFO opvragen met CTRL-T werkt overigens idd ook op Mac
<trijntje> ja, maar het zou leuk zijn als het of hetzelfde werkt, of anders heet ;)
<JanC> nu ja, dit is een Ubuntu-kanaal, dus je kan er uiteraard niet van uit gaan dat hulp hier ook op Mac OS X werkt  ;)
<JanC> BTW: http://pitivi.ecchi.ca/guadec-2012-hd%20(quality%208).webm --> leuke (ietwat technische) video over de toekomst van PiTiVi en GStreamer video editing
<JanC> hopelijk komt dit in Ubuntu 12.10  ☺
<Axerz> hello
<Axerz> weeet iemand een manier om de launcher beneden in het scherm te krijgen
<JanC> Axerz: met standaard Unity kan dat niet
<Axerz> ook niet op een andere manier?
<JanC> er zijn forks van de Unity launcher, maar aangezien ik die niet gebruik kan ik weinig zeggen of die al dan niet goed werken
<StefandeVries> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<StefandeVries> Experimenteel, gebruik op eigen risico.
<JanC> en 2011, dus wel even checken of die momenteel nog werkt?
<JanC> nu ja, dat is wat experimenteel betekent  ;)
<StefandeVries> Zinloze toevoeging derhalve. ;)
<JanC> StefandeVries: niet helemaal: experimentele zaken zijn vaak zeer onderhevig aan bitrot
<JanC> dus hoe ouder ze zijn hoe groter de kans op problemn
<JanC> tenzij ze momenteel nog steeds onderhouden zijn uiteraard, maar daar heb ik dus geen idee van in dit geval
<JanC> en ik moet morgen vroeg aan de slag, dus ongeveer tijd om het rustig aan te gaan doen  :p
<Axerz> Bij stap vier krijg ik problemen
<Axerz> sudo cp *.png /usr/share/unity/4/
<Axerz> dan zegt hij dat de directory niet bestaat
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, om te voorkomen dat je Unity om zeep helpt...
<Axerz> maar wat moet ik nu doen
<StefandeVries> Van wat ik zo lees is het in 12.04 niet meer mogelijk.
<Axerz> grr
<Axerz> ik dacht dat linux zo goed te customizen was
<StefandeVries> Linux wel.
<StefandeVries> Unity niet.
<StefandeVries> En Linux != Unity. ;)
<Axerz> grr
<Axerz> wie heeft er voor deze shit gekozen
<StefandeVries> Canonical.
<StefandeVries> Voor een meer traditionele layout kan je kijken naar Xfce.
<StefandeVries> Dat is veel beter naar je hand te maken.
<Axerz> kijk, ik vind unity juist heel mooi, alleen wil ik die launcher naar beneden hebben
<JanC> je kan nog steeds een alternatieve unity bouwen/gebruiken als je wil
<JanC> als iemand die wil onderhouden
<JanC> dat is waar "customizen" op linux over gaat uiteraard
<JanC> ik dacht dat er ergens iemand die hack ook voor 12.04 gedaan had overigens, maar wie of wat, geen idee...
<UndiFineD> Axerz, ik geloof dat unity in de toekomst ook in andere layouts past, pulldown, pullup, rechterzijde, etc
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-19
<lord4163> Nog maar 65 uur http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Fermata> Ze gaan het niet redeen, denk ik.
<lord4163> Fermata: Denk ik persoonlijk ook niet.
<Gotiniens> dat was mijn eerste gedachte toen ik de crowdfunding zag
<Fermata> Ze zijn nu wel al het meest succesvolle crowdfundingproject daar :)
<Gotiniens> ja precies, en nog zitten ze niet op de helft
<Gotiniens> om maar even aan te geven hoe belachelijk hoog hun goal was
<Fermata> Jep, maar dat beseften ze zich ook.
<lord4163> Gotiniens: ja
<Gotiniens> En nog mooier: iedereen zit nu "wooh, die ubuntu phone heeft supper vette specs en features"
<Gotiniens> maar als ik de pagina goed heb gelezen, wordt dit model alleen uitgebracht voor de crowdfunders
<Gotiniens> de modellen die in de winkel komen zullen anders zijn
<Fermata> Klopt.
<DvE> Hallo,
<Fermata> Hallo DvE.
<DvE> ik heb 12.04 geinstalleerd, maar mijn wifi doet het niet. hoe kan ik dat voor elkaar krijgen als niet computerdeskundige
<OerHeks> DvE, in 12.04 zit een stuurprogramma module, open dash links boven en tiep stuurprogramma, wellicht geeft hij daar een restricted driver/firmware
<OerHeks> in 13.04 zit dat in software center, laatste tab in sources.
<DvE> Dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar dan geeft hij aan dat er niets beschikbaar is.
<lord4163> DvE: Je kan proberen met een nieuwere versie van Ubuntu - nieuwere versie - nieuwere kernel - meer drivers. Heb je wel internet aangesloten toen je naar drivers zocht (met kabel dus)
<DvE> Bij de installatie had ik internet via de kabel. Is er een andere manier om naar drivers te zoeken??
<DvE> Pakt 13.04 het wel beter automatisch op, want dan moet ik die deze week kijken om te installeren
<OerHeks> open terminal eens, met ctrl + alt + T >  met"  lspci " zie je welke pci apparaten zin aangesloten, met " lsusb " de usb apparaten
<OerHeks> en zie of je wifi apparaat er tussen staat, plak die zin hier
<DvE> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) 00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) 00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corpor
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-20
<Terminator> Dag allen.
<Terminator> Iemand een idee hoe ik audio via HDMI werkend krijg in Ubuntu 13.04?
<OerHeks> môge
<Terminator> Ik werk op een Asus K53TA
<Terminator> Hey OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> ik lees sms via pavu-control
<OerHeks> c/smssoms
<Terminator> pavu-control?
<OerHeks> alsa mixer pakt het niet altijd goed op
<OerHeks> jups
<Terminator> Wat is dat precies?
<Terminator> En heb jij toevallig enig idee wat ik daaraan kan doen?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen HDMI :-(
<OerHeks> wel op mijn videokaart, maar geen monitor, dus ik heb er nooit mee gespeelt
<Terminator> Ah, ok. Helaas.
<Terminator> Ik zal eens verder googlen :)
<OerHeks> in alsamixer, heb je met F6 gekeken of je wel geluid hebt met een andere instelling?
<Terminator> Ehm, wat bedoel je precies?
<OerHeks> met F6 selecteer je geluidskaart, anoloog/digitaal of 2e geluidskaart ?
<Terminator> Hmm, ik zie bij Uitvoer alleen:
<Terminator> Geluid afspelen via
<Terminator> Luidsprekers (Intern geleuid)
<Terminator> geluid*
<NoirX> hoi
<dve> vanavond 13.04 en kan nog steeds niet draadloos. Naar mijn idee zijn de drivers niet aanwezig. hoe kan ik dat oplossen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-21
<NoirX> hoi
<swiep> hoi, kan ik een nederlandse versie van firefox instaleren?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<exalt> Hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey exalt, hoe is het ermee?
<Nick5399> Hay
<lordievader> Hey Nick5399
<OerHeks> :-)
<no_esc> Is er een makkelijke manier om te zien welke packages jezelf geïnstalleerd hebt?
<OerHeks> softwarecentrum > hitory
<no_esc> Maar ik gebruik altijd apt-get
<Gotiniens> softwarecentrum ook ;)
<Gotiniens> dpkg --get-selections is een optie
<Gotiniens> maar die laat niet echt zien wat jij zelf hebt installed, ook dingen tijdens de installatie enz
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> synaptic is ook wel oke
<no_esc> als ik een 'schone' lijst  zou kunnen vinden kan ik ik met diff de verschillen natuurlijk zien
<no_esc> bij gebruik van dpkg --get-selections
<OerHeks> schone lijst maak je zelf, na installatie.
<no_esc> mmm ik ga eens vb proberen
<pindakaas> hallo
<pindakaas> ik heb zo juist ubuntu geinstaleerd, maar nu krijg ik een command line met de text grub  minimal bash-like. kan iemand helpen?
<no_esc> net getest in vb en de combinatie dpkg --get-selections met diff werkt perfect, bedankt voor de hulp
<DvE> Ik heb 13.04 geïnstalleerd en hij geeft nu aan dat ik geen draadloos netwerk bezit. Ook wanneer ik de kaart zoek geeft hij aan dat deze er niet is. Terwijl dit met XP wel degelijk er nog was. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen??
<Timo> Tik 'lspci' (zonder aanhalingstekens) in de terminal, en post de output op http://paste.ubuntu.com, dan kunnen we zien welke kaart er in je pc zit.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<DvE> ik heb het in de paste gezet, maar hoe weet je dan de kaart??
<trijntje> goeden avond
<trijntje> DvE: dan moet je de link hier plaatsen zodat wij het kunnen zien ;)
<DvE> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) 00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) 00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corpor
<Gotiniens> is dat alles?
<DvE> ja
<trijntje> DvE: je kan het beter op paste.ubuntu.com zetten, en dan de link hier plaatsen.
<DvE> moet je dan ook even nog een account aanmaken. Geen ervaring mee
<trijntje> nee, je kan gewoon op de link klikken, de tekst plakken en op 'Paste!' klikken
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DvE> ik krijg geen link
<trijntje> jawel, in de bovenste balk van de webbrowser
<DvE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011505/
<DvE> nu snap ik het
<trijntje> zo te zien zijn er wel drivers voor die draadloze kaart beschikbaar
<trijntje> kan je de pc via een kabel op internet aansluiten? Dan kan je de juiste drivers installeren
<DvE> dat heb ik. Alleen weet ik niet waar ik de drivers vandaan moet halen
<trijntje> ja, dat zit tijdelijk een beetje op een domme plek. Open het programma 'software en updates', en ga dan naar het tabblad  Extra stuurprogramma's
<DvE> Alleen daar staat niets
<trijntje> hmm, dat is raar. Dan moet je zelf in het softwarecentrum naar BCM4318 zoeken, en dat pakket installeren
<trijntje> Je krijgt als het goed is dan maar 1 resultaat, 'Installer package for firmware.... '
<lordievader> DvE: De opensource b43 driver zou moeten werken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_Internet_access
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, als je herstart na het installeren van dat pakket zou je draadloos het moeten doen
<DvE> ik heb het net geïnstalleerd en zal de comp herstarten. Thanks voor de hulp
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rozebig> goede morgen
<rozebig> heb Kubuntu geinstalleerd maar kan op irc heb kanaal freenode niet vinden
<lordievader> rozebig: Op Freenode bestaat inderdaad een kanaal #freenode, maar alleen staf heeft daar voice. Bedoel je dat?
<vincentvanrossum> hallo,
<vincentvanrossum> wie kan me helpen,
<vincentvanrossum> ik kan skype niet downloaden op ubuntu 10.12
<Gotiniens> 10.12?
<Gotiniens> 12.10 neem ik aan?
<vincentvanrossum> wacht ff ff kijken xD
<vincentvanrossum> 10.04
<vincentvanrossum> das de goede :)
<vincentvanrossum> hij zegt dat ik me internet moet checken ... alleen k heb gewoon volle internetverbinding...
<vincentvanrossum> ik heb skype vroeger gehad op ubuntu alleen heb hem perongelijk verwijdert......
<Gotiniens> heb je hem installed via de package manager?
<vincentvanrossum> eerst via de site van skype , daarna naar software centrum van ubuntu
<vincentvanrossum> dat gaat automatisch,
<trijntje> apt://skype
<vincentvanrossum> dat gaat lekker als het terminalvenster niet werkt...
<trijntje> vincentvanrossum: wat bedoel je?
<vincentvanrossum> trijntje, ik zit op de pc van me pa, die heeft ubuntu , ik weet zijn wachtwoord van het terminalvenster alleen kan er niet op,
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'wachtwoord van het terminalvenster'?
<vincentvanrossum> het terminalvenster , mijn pa heeft de pc beveiligt met een wachtwoord, dat ik niet veel kan downloaden, alleen ik moet skype hebben , hij weet niet meer hoe ik skype moet downloaden..
<vincentvanrossum> miss moet ik wat sturen (PRTSC SYSRQ)?
<vincentvanrossum> dan begrijp je miss meer ?
<trijntje> ah, je bedoeld gewoon het wachtwoord van de pc zelf? Dat heeft verder niks met de terminal te maken
<trijntje> als je het wachtwoord niet weet kan je inderdaad geen software installeren
<vincentvanrossum> ik weet dat wachtwoord,
<vincentvanrossum> alleen de pc zegt als ik skype installeer dat ik me internetverbinding moet checken
<trijntje> kan je daar een screenshot van maken?
<vincentvanrossum> ja is goed
<vincentvanrossum> naar wat moet ik hem sturen ?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<lordievader> vincentvanrossum: Het wordt ook eens tijd om te updaten naar en nieuwere versie van Ubuntu: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/05/10/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-desktop-end-of-life-reached-on-may-9-2013/
<vincentvanrossum> trijntje : http://imagebin.org/268391
<trijntje> lordievader: ai, goed punt, ik dacht dat lucid nog ondersteund werd
<vincentvanrossum> dat moet ik dan nog ff vragen , ik zal het vanavond even vragen aan me pa,
<lordievader> vincentvanrossum: Je kunt ook de .deb downloaden: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu32
<lordievader> En die installeren.
<vincentvanrossum> moet eerst vragen ,
<trijntje> vincentvanrossum: het risico bestaat dat skype niet meer beschikbaar is voor 10.04 omdat het niet langer ondersteund wordt. Kan je proberen het via de terminal te installeren, misschien krijgen we dan wat meer informatie over wat fout gaat
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install skype
<vincentvanrossum> zal is kijken!
<vincentvanrossum> hoe moet ik naar het hoofd account ?
<vincentvanrossum> met cat nickname toch?
<trijntje> je kan alleen software installeren op een account met beheerdersrechten, dat geldt voor zowel terminal als synaptic
<vincentvanrossum> dat weet ik,
<vincentvanrossum> dan ga ik ff naar het hoofd account :)
<Gotiniens> trijntje: volgens packages.ubuntu.com heeft 10.04 geen skyp
<Gotiniens> e
<qwebirc864283> ben ik weer:)
<trijntje> Gotiniens: het is dacht ik geen traditioneel pakket: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/skype/
<trijntje> daar staat skype wel voor 10.04
<qwebirc864283> ja daarom, vindt ik dit al raar,
<qwebirc864283> trijntje wat moest ik intype in het terminalvenster?
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<qwebirc864283> is bezig :)
<qwebirc864283> bedankt!!
<trijntje> eerst is de pc nog aan het updaten, dus het is niet zeker dat het werkt ;)
<qwebirc864283> nee klopt, hij werkt niet
<qwebirc864283> -,-
<trijntje> wat is de foutmelding?
<lordievader> Download simpel weg de .deb en installeer deze.
<qwebirc864283> lordievader: ik ga het ff vragen aan men pa
<qwebirc864283> je hoord het zo,
<trijntje> de pc krijgt ook geen beveiligingsupdates meer, dus jullie zullen echt moeten upgraden
<Gotiniens> schiet me wat te binnen
<Gotiniens> heb een tijdje geleden op 10.04 skype proberen te installeren, en dat kan gewoon niet meer
<Gotiniens> skype gebruikt allemaal nieuwe dingen, die 10.04 niet levert
<qwebirc864283> dat zou wel kunnen, ik heb het gevraagt , hij zal straks ff kunnen en moeten reageren op whatsapp, maar is niet zeker!
<qwebirc864283> k mag hem upgrade,
<qwebirc864283> ga ik gelijk doen!
<NoirX> hoi
<JanC> oi!
<Fermata> Avond.
<NoirX> wifi instellen in slackware vind ik irritant
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TopGear> Dag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey TopGear, hoe is het ermee?
<TopGear> Goed, gaat z'n gangetje. Overigens is gezellig kletsen bedoeld voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;-)
<lordievader> TopGear: Klopt maar ik blijf telkens van mening dat vragen hoe het met iemand gaat best hier kan.
<TopGear> Ja, dat is ook waar. Maar goed, Vader, heb jij geen problemen gehad met ene Senator Palpatine en een maan die geen maan was?
<lordievader> Dat vind ik dan wel weer offtopic ;) Maar nee, Sidious kon mij niks maken :P
<lg188> hey, weet iemand een mogelijke oorzaak waarom mijn dualboot de hdd van mijn windows niet meer vindt?
<TopGear> lg188, zit je nu in Ubuntu?
<lordievader> lg188: Bestaat je Windows partitie? En zijn alle bestanden intact?
<lg188> TopGear: ja
<lg188> lordievader: ik kom juist van windows en wilde een paar bestanden overzetten.
<lg188> windows werkt nog
<TopGear> En Windows wordt niet meer gezien in de GRUB of in de bestandsbeheerder?
<lg188> TopGear: eigenlijk arch
<lordievader> lg188: Oke, draai "sudo update-grub" en zie of er melding wordt gemaakt van de Windows installatie.
<lg188> en wel in grub, maar kan em niet mounten
<TopGear> lg188, mag ook. Mount je 'm automatisch in fstab?
<lordievader> lg188: Ah, nvm de update-grub...
<lg188> TopGear: ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik mn fstab heb verandert, maar zal eens kijken voor de zekerheid
<TopGear> Als fstab hem namelijk standaard mount dan kan je sudo mount -a uitvoeren en de log bekijken van wat er mis gaat.
<lg188> mhm, sda5 staat in men fstab
<lg188> even kijken welke partitie dat is
<lg188> ah sorry, ontbreekende software
<lg188> ntfs wordt daarom niet gelezen
<lordievader> ntfs3g niet geinstaleerd?
<lg188> volgens pacman wel
<lg188> ik heb de packages, en gparted zegt dat het waarshijnlijk de packages zijn
<lordievader> Hmm de arch wiki zegt ook dat ntfs3g genoeg is: ?
<lordievader> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NTFS-3G
<Gotiniens> is sda5 wel je windows partitie?
<Gotiniens> sda5 is meestal de extended partition namelijk
<lg188> Gotiniens: neem is men linux partitie
<lg188> neen*
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-24
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<OerHeks> middagjes lordievader
<Gotiniens> To brick or not to brick my phone that is the question
<Gotiniens> maw, ben firmware aan het uploaden ;)
<OerHeks> Als je het maar terug kan zetten
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> ik doe alleen de officiele firmware trouwens dus zowiezo een klein risico
<Gotiniens> alleen flash ik niet op de consumenten manier
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik de manier die support ook gebruikt, want die werk wel onder linux
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Gotiniens> ik krijg nu allemaal ads van die houten fietsenmaker
<OerHeks> geinig
<OerHeks> je zit zeker in een facebook-geneuzel-lockin
<Gotiniens> kheb geen facebook
<Gotiniens> maar zal vast een cookie geval-dingetje zijn
<OerHeks> jups, of een flashcookie
<homelessbum> help dakloos nl.Gov. blocked me overall, tot uitlezen wifiantenne ondanks fake macadress help ! zoek dringend hulp inelk geval een computer mee het net op te kunnen .zoek fyshiek hulp #
<homelessbum> #dringend lees eerder bericht omgeving amsterdam wil er voor betalen -en ja interresant hoe laptop besturing gebruikt is om rootkid door linux en win 7 32 te laten lopen Help dringend bel0615631403 was op at5 (dolvita10)
<OerHeks> homelessbum, dit is ubuntu support, dus die flauwekul is hier niet gepast.
<homelessbum> #<oerheks> en hoe los ik dan het probleem op ? en kijk naar me laptop kijk hoe de antenne (wifi uitgepeilt is )  kan jij me niet helpen ? jre schijnt er veel van te weten ??
<homelessbum> ##/all  wie kan me helpen tegen betaling linux compl,eet naar mijn zin te instaleren dit weekend liefst vandaag omgeving amsterdam bel0615631403 dringend wegens publicatie
<trijntje> homelessbum: wat is er mis met de standaard versie van ubuntu?
<homelessbum> #mmm niet echt veel had op laptop 12.4 maaaar sofware update is kennelijk verplaatst .nu niet zo belangrijk flikkert echter elke keer ---andere antenne eruit zo udate niet werkzaam lukt me niet om een soort progamma weg te krijgen wat controlle heeft gaat door windows en ubonto heen windows via linkstart ubuntu dus niet eerst d,e schrijf gemaakt ,geprobeerd daar niet mogelijk met ubuntu , via windows rootkid te verwijderen lu
<trijntje> bij ubuntu hoef je je geen zorgen te maken om virussen of rootkits, die werken alleen bij windows
<homelessbum> niet helemaal waar door de overgang naar een nieuwe kern 123.4 dus niet 12,1 en dan uploaden naar 12.4.3 ;;;;;   echt het verstopt zich in een paar bytes vaak in dostructure endus bestaand cdstation ??/ wAS MIJN PROBLEM MAAR ZO SIMPEL ,,,,,, BINNENKOMEN EN EEN SCHIL PLAATSEN KAN JUIST OOK IN LINUX UBUNTU SEE ****ANDER MAC ADRESS INSTELLEN OM HACK TEGEN TE GAAN !!! MAAR HULP DUS NODIG STANDAARD ANTWOORDEN HEB IK AL ???
<trijntje> Updates voor ubuntu worden altijd met ondertekening uitgegeven, dus die kunnen niet vervalst worden
<homelessbum> ALS IE BLIJFT HANGEN OMDAT ER EEN UPDATE DEPOT EN ANDER ADRES KRIJGT STAAT ER OOK IN UBUNTU EEN DEEL VAN MOTOR OPEN -SNAP JE ANTWOORD NIET ? LEES LIEVER ALLES  HEB HULP NODIG HEB DE LAPTOP HIER COMERCIELLE PRAATJES HEB IK NIETS AAN *** IS HET ZELD WAARDOOR JE IN 12.4 ZO MAKELIJK VERRANDERD ZIE TOPIC WACHTWOORD OPNIEUW INGEVEN
<trijntje> al die hoofdletters zijn nergens voor nodig
<OerHeks> :-)
<bogus-> en die dude gaat een publicatie schrijven?
<bogus-> no way dat dat leesbaar gaat zijn
 * xatr0z mompelt psychose
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Prima, meneer, en met u?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gaat ook lekker, kan niet klagen ;)
<OerHeks> inkscape vol 2 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<OerHeks> Nu nog een darktable versie, dat zou geweldigjes zijn
<hans_> goede avond
<trijntje> hey hans_
<hans_> mag ik jou wat vragen
<hans_> krijg mijn amd drivers niet geinstalleerd
<hans_> met wat moet ik een run file openen
<trijntje> In ubuntu hoef je drivers niet met de hand te downloaden
<hans_> ook de amd niet als je compiz  wil gebruiken
<trijntje> als je in het menu naar 'software & updates' zoekt, kan je daar in het tabblad 'extra stuurprogramma's de juiste stuurprogramma's installeren
<hans_> ok
<OerHeks> ligt eraan welke ATI kaart, 2xxx 3xxx en 4xxx worden niet meer ondersteund door de closed ATI driver
<hans_> het is een 7750
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-25
<Musti> goeden nacht allemaal
<Musti> ik heb een vervelende promleem
<Musti> probleem
<Musti> kan iemand mij misschien mee uit helpen?
<Musti> niemand?
<Musti> goedemorgen mensen
<Musti> ik ben bezig met een ubuntu server X64 met twee hdd in van 1TB per stuk..
<Musti> hoe kan ik ze het best indelen?
<CasW> Hangt ervan af, wat wil je er precies mee doen?
<Musti> gewoon all mijn bestanden
<Musti> foto, muziek, film en torrent etc.
<Musti> ik had eerder 12.04 lts
<Musti> met een hdd
<Musti> en de data was verdeelt in het netwerk
<Musti> werkte prima
<CasW> Dan zou ik, persoonlijk, zeggen, doe ze in een RAID 1 (alles op beide schijven gekopieerd, veiliger, maar je hebt maar 1TB beschikbaar)
<Musti> met met twee hdd is het beetje lastig..
<Musti> hoe bedoel je met RAID
<Musti> ?
<CasW> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<Musti> ff lezen
<Musti> ik snap het
<Musti> maar nee dat is niet wat ik wou
<CasW> Mooi
<Musti> ik wil dat kast gewoon in de zolder zetten
<Musti> met totaal bijna 2 tb hdd
<Musti> en die hdd en of mappen delen in mijn netwerk
<Musti> ik zat aan te denken de hdd 1 (sda automatich laten indelen
<Musti> en de 2e hdd als home folder
<Musti> zou dat kunnen
<Musti> ?
<Gotiniens> ja hoor
<Gotiniens> het makkelijkste is het om dat tijdens de installatie van ubuntu aan te geven
<Musti> ik had hem gister een keer inelkaar gezet
<Musti> de ene hdd had ik alleen gebruikt
<Musti> en automatich in laten
<Musti> en de tweede had ik later aangesloten
<Musti> maar ik had geen root rechten op
<Musti> moest elke keer via nautilus benaderen
<Musti> of kan ik tweede hdd als fat 32 formatteren?
<Gotiniens> onder linux zou ik niet constant fat32 gebruiken, en al helemaal niet als home schijf
<Gotiniens> wat je het makkelijkste kan doen is:
<Gotiniens> 1. formatteer de 2e schijf als ext4
<Gotiniens> 2. pas fstab aan zodat de 2e schijf gemount wordt op /home
<Gotiniens> 3. reboot
<Musti> hmm
<Musti> goed plan
<Gotiniens> ga ik er wel vanuit dat je /home nu nog niet echt nuttige info heeft, anders die eerst backuppen enz
<Musti> ik heb hem ff er uit gehaald
<Musti> ow nee
<Musti> hij is nu leeg
<Musti> ik sta nu bij de scharm van hdd's indelen
<Musti> scherm
<Musti> even opnieuw beginnen
<Musti> :)
<Musti> zo
<Musti> daar zijn ze dan
<Musti> (sda) - 1.0 TB
<Musti> (sdb) - 1.0 TB
<Musti> (sda) automatich in laten delen
<Musti> en (sdb) ext4 maken
<Musti> en de aankoppel punt van (sdb) ?
<Gotiniens>  /home
<Musti> en de data verwijderen
<Musti> ik had wat bestanden op
<Musti> onnodig
<Musti> verwijderen van data nodig?
<Gotiniens> doe je nu herinstall?
<Musti> ik had nog niets geinstalleerd
<Musti> jah
<Musti> vandaag niet bedoel ik:)
<Gotiniens> euhm gaat het hier over je sdb?
<Musti> allebei
<Musti> ik heb ze nu zo gedaan
<Musti> sda
<Musti> #1 primair 998.1 GB   ext4
<Musti> #5 logisch 2.1 GB    F  swap
<Musti> sdb #1 primair  1.0.TB   F  ext4 /home
<Musti> zo bedoelde je toch?
<Fermata> Dus je / is 998.1 GB groot?
<Musti> ja
<Fermata> Dat is *erg* groot. :)
<Musti> na deel?
<Fermata> Dat je minde rruimte overhoudt voor je eigen dingen.
<Musti> hoezo
<Musti> in home folder kan ik ook een map maken en die delen over het netwerk toch?
<Fermata> Ja, maar die gaat dus maar maximaal 1 TB groot kunnen zijn.
<Musti> het word steeds ingewikkelt voor mij:)
<Musti> dan maar nof een home folder aanmaken op sda?
<Musti> nog een home folder?
<Gotiniens> ik hbe meestal een /media waar ik mijn data in stop
<Musti> ik maak ze zo dan...
<Musti> #1 bestand seysteem
<Musti> #2 swap
<Musti> de rest allemaal data
<Gotiniens> hoe groot zijn #1 en #2?
<Musti> #1 20 gb #2 is 4gb
<Sc0rpi0> hi
<Gotiniens> Musti: de swap is misschien wat grootm maar dat licht ook aan je hoeveelheid ram
<Pixarr> Ik neem altijd twee GB swap.
<Musti> ik heb 2 gb ram
<Gotiniens> dan is 2gb swap genoeg
<Pixarr> Ik heb 8gb ram.
<johanvd> algemene mededeling: de ubuntu-nl site ligt er even uit vanwege onderhoud. Over 1 a 2 uur zijn we er weer
<Musti> Hallo weer
<Musti> Ik ben net klaar met het installaatie van ubuntu server 13.04
<Fermata> Is het allemaal naar wens verlopen?
<Musti> Ik zit te denken welke grafisch interface
<Musti> xubuntu of ubuntu?
<Musti> ja Formata
<Musti> ik heb ze goe kunnen delen
<Fermata> Een grafische interface op een server?
<Musti> ik weet niet of ik ergens een schreenshot kan verplaatsen
<Musti> ja dat bedoel ik
<Fermata> Waarom zou je dat willen?
<Musti> ik ga hem over internet beheren
<Musti> vnc
<Musti> handig met grafisch interface toch?
<Fermata> Er is ook iets als ssh.
<Fermata> Dan heb je geen X nodig.
<Musti> ja dat klopt
<Musti> maar ik zit ook vaak met me mobile..:)
<Fermata> Daar zijn ook SSH0clients voor.
<Musti> nooit gebruikt van gemaakt
<Fermata> Een desktop environment wil je niet draaien op een server, doorgaans.
<Fermata> Kost alleen resources en introduceert mogelijk veiligheidslekken.
<Musti> hmm
<Musti> om dat aan praat te kunnen moet ik veel meer moeite doen weer
<Musti> :(
<Musti> aan praat te kunnen krijgen
<Fermata> Hoezo?
<Fermata> Het installeren en instellen van die daemon kost niet veel tijd. :)
<Musti> hmm
<Musti> die x was zo handig
<Musti> via vnc werkte hij altijd stabiel en zo
<Musti> daar ben ik aan gewend
<OerHeks> Als je dat per se wil, kies dan een lichte DE, Xubuntu of OpenBox o.i.d.
<Musti> Xubuntu is een lichtere versie zeggen ze
<Musti> die zou ik graag willen
<Musti> heb ik dan ook toegang tot volledig bestuur over internet?
<Musti> via VNC zeg maar..
<OerHeks> Dat zou met elke DE kunnen.
<Musti> ok dan
<Musti> bedankt weer
<Musti> fijne dag nog allemaal
<OerHeks> Succes :-)
<Musti> :)\
 * OerHeks wil alleen Gnome3 op zijn server, met alle desktop effects wobbly windows en rain 
<Gotiniens> X op een server, dit is een familie kanaal OerHeks, zou je een beetje op je taal willen letten ;)
<Fermata> Dat bedoelde ik dus.
<Fermata> Maar goed, we helpen maar gewoon.
<Gotiniens> En dan VNC ook nog stabiel noemen
<OerHeks> altijd crashen na uitloggen, is ook stabiel.
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Gotiniens> nee dat is consistent
<Gotiniens> waar ook wat voor te zeggen is natuurlijk
<M_> hi
<Fermata> Hallo M_.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-18
<justCarakas> goeiemorgen
<ThePadawan> als ik een cronjob heb die dagelijk moet lopen kan ik dan gewoon de code in een file zetten onder /etc/cron.daily?
<Fermata> Volgens mij in Ubuntu niet.
<lordievader> Logrotate staat hier in, het lijkt mij dat het in Ubuntu prima kan ;)
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Misschien moet ik Ubuntu eens in een VM trappen.
<lordievader> ;)
<ThePadawan> ken al zoal bijna alle standard linux distro's in ne vm getrapt
<Fermata> Nou ja, kennen.
<ThePadawan> hoppla suricata rules via oinkmaster in ne cron :)
<ThePadawan> en logrotate voor de logkes te clearnen al 't vele komt ;)
<pjotter> Hallo mensen... Ben net over op 14.04 en zie dat het ledje van de wifi niet meer reageert op Fn-F2. Wifi lijkt wel gewoon aan en uit te schakelen.
<trijntje> tja, dan zul je het zonder het ledje moeten stellen ;)
<pjotter> Boehoehoe :(
<trijntje> het is tragisch ;)
<pjotter> Tamelijk
<pjotter> Verder ziet het er fris uit.
<pjotter> Ben eigenlijk op Xubuntu. Maar dat maakt niet zoveel uit nietwaar?
<lordievader> Andere gui, niet veel meer.
<trijntje> ja, de drivers etc zijn hetzelfde voor elke smaak van ubuntu
<pjotter> Wel mooi dat ieder werkblad nu z'n eigen achtergrondje kan hebben :)
<trijntje> das wel fancy ja, ik gebruik zelf unity, ik weet niet of het daar kan
<pjotter> Whiskermenu werkt ook prettig. Aardig compromis tussen het 'oude' klikmenu en de nieuwere typen menu's
<pjotter> Tjeumig de peumig zeg. Wat ziet Firefox er tegenwoordig uit... Goddank is er een classic theme restorer.
<trijntje> tja, alles moet altijd nieuwe. Ik zat laatst wat ouwe backups op te ruimen, daar zaten wat screenshots van hardy herron tussen, dat was wel nostalgish ;)
<pjotter> Laatst Netscape navigator nog geinstalleerd. Vreemd, maar veel webpagina's werken niet meer zo goed op.
<pjotter> Nieuwe trend: Vintage computing :D
<lordzett> lo
<AlwinK> 's middags
<Fermata> Ha AlwinK.
<AlwinK> haha you is snel
<AlwinK> maar alles gaat bijna prima met lubuntu hier, Thunderbird was een makkie om te installeren
<Fermata> Mooi :)
<AlwinK> heb maar besloten een tijdje met lubuntu te spelen en youtube lessen te volgen voor ik definitief alles op orde ga maken
<Fermata> Klinkt goed ja.
<AlwinK> ja dat dacht ik ook, moet nog wel wat leren over de commands alhoewel die meestal wel bekend zijn en die dir structuur en dat soort zaken
<AlwinK> ... en ik wil een betere editor dan nano, heb je een idee?
<Fermata> Ik zweer bij vim.
<Fermata> Maar daar zit een learning curve bij.
<AlwinK> ok dat doen er meer zag ik al, learning curve bij een editor?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Maar het is fijn als je het in de vingers hebt.
<AlwinK> haha er zal toch wel een boekje pienter bijzitten?
<Fermata> Bij vim komt vimtutor mee.
<Fermata> En er staan goede tutorials online.
<AlwinK> oh kijk 's aan top
<AlwinK> want het wordt tijd om die taakbalk hier eens op te schonen en in orde te maken dan
<Fermata> :) Mooi.
<AlwinK> klopt het dat de package Gvim heet?
<Fermata> Als je vim met een grafische interface wilt wel.
<AlwinK> ah ok, dat bedoelen met gnome2gui natuurlijk. maar ik neem aan dattie ook zonder werkt?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Gewoon in de terminal.
<AlwinK> precies, ok dan gaan we die doen ;)
<AlwinK> en is het libre of open office die ik moet zoeken? ;)
<AlwinK> ja grappig die learning curve, type q [enter] to quit en dan doet ie dat niet?
<trijntje> AlwinK: :q
<AlwinK> yes, dat is 'm dank je
<AlwinK> haha ik zie het al, die dubbele punt staat er ook bij, maar moet je niet lezen als interpunctie. we komen er wel....
<trijntje> ja, het is even wennen, maar het is een hele krachtige editor
<AlwinK> ja top, ik ben aan het inlezen ;)
<Fermata> :)
<AlwinK> Ik moet even zeggen: Fermata heeft gelijk. Er is een leercurve! (Working hard now.)
<Fermata> AlwinK: de basis heb je gauw onder de knie denk ik.
<AlwinK> tsss ben al bij les drie ;) en ik ga bijna in dit regeltje rx gebruiken om fouten te herstellen ;)
<AlwinK> Vim is sweet ;)
<Fermata> Ha.
<Fermata> Goed zo. ;)
<AlwinK> thnx
<pjotter> Hoe kun je in een script testen of je netwerk het doet? Ik probeer een NAS te automounten maar merk dat dat vaak fout gaat omdat het netwerk nog niet klaar is. Ik heb nu het mount commando aan /etc/rc.local toegevoegd en noauto als optie aan fstab toegevoegd.
<Fermata> pjotter: je kunt een script schrijven dat bijv d.m.v. ping kijken of er een connectie naar buiten of naar nodes binnen je netwerk is.
<pjotter> Ook heb ik een sleep 10 voor het mountcommando in /etc/rc.local toegevoegd. Daarmee lijkt het beter te werken.
<Fermata> En zodra dat zo is: mount en exit.
<pjotter> Ja, dat is een idee.
<pjotter> Ik vraag me ook wel af waarom het netwerk vaak niet klaar is bij het opstarten. Ligt dat aan het netwerk, mijn router, mijn switch of de NAS?
<pjotter> Of toch gewoon aan mijn computer met (X)ubuntu?
<Fermata> Dat kan inderdaad aan heel veel dingen liggen.
<Fermata> Als het netwerk uiteindelijk altijd wel werkt na het starten, is wat meer geduld misschien beter dan het proberen te fixen.
<Fermata> Het zal, veronderstel ik, secondenwerk zijn.
<pjotter> Ik heb wel eens het idee dat mijn NAS niet reageert omdat ie in een soort slaaptoestand dommelt. Een leesaktie lijkt 'm dan weer wakker te maken. Maar dat duurt meestal enkele seconden. Te lang voor het mountcommando om 'm te mounten in ieder geval.
<Fermata> Hmm, dat zal in het control panel van het ding staan?
<Fermata> Een soort powermode.
<pjotter> Heb ik al naar gekeken en uitgezet.
<pjotter> Ik zal eens kijken of dat pingen werkt.
<burt_> hey, kan iemand helpen met een boot probleem?
<trijntje> burt_: vertel
<burt_> ik heb dus een partitie met ubuntu en een partitie met win 7
<burt_> normaal startte ubuntu op met het keuze menu, als ik win 7 wilde moest ik deze selecteren
<burt_> nu heb ik pas win 7 opnieuw geinstalleerd omdat deze niet goed meer werkte maar nu start mijn pc automatisch op in win 7
<burt_> hoe kan ik nu terug mijn ubuntu partitie late opstarten?
<trijntje> dan moet je weer vanaf de dvd/usb opstarten, en grub opnieuw installeren
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<burt_> bedankt! direct is proberen
<burt_> @trijntje klein probleempje
<burt_> ik heb mijn actieve linux gevonden
<burt_> en moet ik dan de stappen volgen die bij grub 2 staan
<trijntje> ja
<burt_> @trijntje het werkt perfect
<trijntje> mooi zo
<burt_> bedankt voor de snelle reactie
<burt_> nog snel een vraag, als ik upgrade naar de 14.04 blijf ik dan al mijn instelling behouden van nu, zoals het automtisch laten opstarten van een programma?
<trijntje> als de upgrade goed gaat wel ja
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, fijne avond nog
<burt_> dag
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-19
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<bassgun> goedenmiddag :-)
<trijntje> hey
<Fermata> o/
<Snowdog> goedendag, tis hier een stuk drukker dan op de opensuse-nl chan
<bassgun> kep gister een leuk systeempje gekocht... met w8. die moet eraf en daar in de plaats Ubuntu 14.04
<bassgun> hoi :)
<bassgun> alleen... ik installeer en probeer me suf, maar booten ho maar :'(
<Snowdog> is ubuntu zoveel vriendelijker dan opensuse? of schop ik nu iemand tegen de schenen?
<Fermata> Vooral veel groter.
<bassgun> ik heb alleen ervaring met Ubuntu en Debian...
<bassgun> voor het eerst probeer ik het te installeren op een systeem met UEFI... drama
<Snowdog> win8.x en 14.04 willen niet echt samen
<Snowdog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<bassgun> hmmzzz....
<bassgun> ik heb w8 eraf gepleurd, wil alleen Ubuntu erop hebben
<trijntje> je moet wel 64bit ubuntu hebben voor uefi als het goed is
<Fermata> Ja.
<bassgun> heb ik
<bassgun> het installeren gaat op zich prima, alleen wanneer alles klaar is en ik herstart het systeem, dan krijg ik het UEFI BIOS scherm
<lordievader> bassgun: Heb je de secure boot uitgezet?
<bassgun> heb nu een 1) 1MB partitie BIOSGRUB, 2) 250GB EXT4, mountpoint / 3) 2TB EXT4 mountpoint /home en 4) swap
<lordievader> Die wil nog wel eens vervelend doen.
<bassgun> lordievader: ja heb ik uit gezet
<bassgun> alle keys zijn 'unloaded'
<Fermata> 1 MB BIOSGRUB lijkt me klein.
<bassgun> kan m wel groter maken... :-)
<Fermata> 100 MB voor /boot lijkt me wat fijner.
<bassgun> ah... wellicht ligt daar mijn denkfout... ik ga het proberen
<Snowdog> blijven de meesten bij de unity desktop in ubuntu14 of anders?
<Snowdog> ben nog zeer newbie, vandaar mijn vragen
<trijntje> Snowdog: volgens mij wel, ik gebruik het iig wel
<Fermata> Ik gebruik zelf geen Ubuntu meer.  Download nu 14.04.
<Fermata> Je moet gebruiken wat je fijn vindt. :)
<trijntje> zeker als je het wat personaliseerd is het een krachtige omgeving
<Fermata> Of dat nou Unity of Xfce of KDE is.
<bassgun> sinds ze de echte Gnome interface hebben vernacheld, gebruik ik Unity...
<Snowdog> lol
<Fermata> Er is nog cinnamon.
<Snowdog> wat had je eerst Fermata?
<Fermata> Ik gebruik nu i3, op Slackware Linux.
<Fermata> Da's heel wat ander.
<Fermata> s.
<Snowdog> Ja, zegt me iig helemaal niets
<Snowdog> ik wil met een schone lei linux gaan verkennen, doe ik wijs aan ubuntu of linuxmint of opensuse vraag ik dan op een ubuntu gericht forum?
<Fermata> Ubuntu is een goed werkend begin.
<trijntje> Snowdog: ubuntu met unity is het meestgebruikte, en een goed begin
<Snowdog> en veel over te lezen waarschijnlijk
<Snowdog> had zelf eerst idee om opensuse te doen maar daar lees je veel minder over in nl fora
<trijntje> ubuntu heeft sowieso voor nederland de beste community
<trijntje> hoewel dat niet zoveel meer zegt tegenwoordig, maar je kan op het forum en hier altijd wel hulp krijgen
<Snowdog> dat merk ik nu direct al ja
<Fermata> Soms zijn we wel eens afwezig, maar niet vaak. ;)
<Snowdog> opensuse nl is welgeteld 1 user, hier een hele partij. Aangemeld dan iig.
<Snowdog> ik wil ubuntu zowieso eens vm proberen
<Fermata> Da's een goed begin ja.
<Snowdog> knal 'm net in vm en zie dat de soundcard niet ondersteund wordt, maar dat heb ik al vaker gezien
<Snowdog> er is nog ergens een tut die je moet/kan volgen om een goed begin te garanderen
<lordievader> Snowdog: Welke hypervisor gebruik je?
<Snowdog> nou da's het eerste probleem, ik weet niet wat een hypervisor is lord4163
<Snowdog> lordievader
<Snowdog> bedoel ik
<lordievader> Snowdog: Het programma waaronder de VM draait, VMware, Virtualbox, etc.
<lordievader> * ^ is een beetje kort door de bocht.
<Snowdog> vmware workstation in win7
<lordievader> Hmm, daar zou ik eigenlijk van verwachten dat het geluid het prima doet.
<Snowdog> ik wacht het even af
<bassgun> Fermata: heb de partitie 100MB gemaakt, maar hij doet het nog steeds niet :/
<Snowdog> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen
<Snowdog> deze site is wijs om te volgen ga ik vanuit
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Een van de beste.
<Snowdog> ty
<lordzett> lo
<Snowdog> is wel beetje abacadabra in begin
<lordievader> Snowdog: Als je doorzet wordt je een magier, dan snap je alle abracadabra ;)
<Snowdog> ja, alles rustig aan idd
<Snowdog> eerst eens een partij updates doorworstelen
<Sand__> goedeavond, kan iemand mij vertellen wat te doen met het volgende? als ik pakketbeheer open (heb nu 12.10) krijg ik de volgende foutmelding:
<Sand__> Kon de pakkettenlijst niet vergrendelen  Dit is een ernstig probleem. Probeer het later opnieuw. Als dit probleem nogmaals optreedt, meld dan een fout aan de ontwikkelaars.
<Sand__> Er onder bij details staat dit: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<OerHeks> 12.10 is oud, End of Life EOL.
<OerHeks> maar als je hem wilt unlocken > ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> en volg daarna deze pagina, om te upgraden <ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> beter is verse install, denk ik
<pjotter> Zit hier nog steeds op 12.04 LTS :D
<OerHeks> die LTS is nog ondersteund idd
<Sand__> ik wil inderdaad upgraden, als dat kan op een andere manier dan dit probleem met pakketbeheer op te lossen is het ook prima
<Sand__> ik vond 12.04 niet fijn
<pjotter> Ja! Nog een klein jaartje ofzo.
<OerHeks> 10.04 desktop niet meer, 10.04 server wel ...
<OerHeks> maar wie wilt nou die ouwe versie?
<pjotter> Ben ondertussen wel al 14.04 aan het testen.
<OerHeks> brb
<Sand__> ik had andere dingen te doen dan mijn pc upgraden ;-)
<Fermata> Shit, ik had 14.04 gedownload om live te proberen.
<Fermata> Totaal vergeten.
<pjotter> Maar loop helaas weer tegen dezelfde problemen op die ik ook al op 12.04 had
<Sand__> ik doe wel een verse installatie, is inderdaad makkelijker! tnx en fijne avond
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<CIV> Vragen stellen?
<CIV> Chatten met een kenner
<lordievader> CIV: Ga je gang ;)
<lordievader> Daar is deze chat voor, Ubuntu support
<CIV> Kan ik ergens ondersteuning krijgen voor de installatie van ubuntu?
<CIV> ik wil gewoon mijn PC brengen en halen
<CIV> maatricht en omgeving
<CIV> maastricht
<lordievader> CIV: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<lordievader> Ben eigenlijk wel van mening dat het installeren van Ubuntu je nuttige dingen leert en daardoor niet omzeilt moet worden.
<CIV> Het installeren lukt wel
<CIV> Maar het goed krijgen van de schermresolutie is een ramp
<lordievader> CIV: Ah, welke grafische kaart + driver gebruik je?
<CIV> Laptop: ASUS x53s met Nvidia Geforce GT540M
<lordievader> CIV: Weet je hoe een terminal werkt?
<CIV> ja
<lordievader> CIV: Mooi, zou je de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<CIV> Dit gaat even duren, ben iet zo handig. Tot zo.
<lordievader> CIV: Als je op de pc in kwestie zit kun je simpelweg copy-pasten ;)
<lordievader> (Mijn commando, niet de output, die wel graag naar pastebin ;) )
<CIV> Ik heb net weer alles van de computer gegooid
<CIV> In een virtuele box van Oracle was een het geinstalleerd.
<CIV> In een virtuele box van Oracle was het geinstalleerd.
<CIV> Zal ik het opnieuw gaan uitvoeren en bij je terugkomen
<lordievader> CIV: Ah, je draait geen 'echte' installatie? Dat soort details moet je altijd vermelden ;)
<CIV> ok
<CIV> De bedoeling was om een dual boot in te richten met Windows 8.1
<lordievader> CIV: Waarschijnlijk heb je de virtual-box extra's (of hoe die dingen mogen heten) niet geinstalleerd.
<lordievader> CIV: Vanwaar dan de virtual box?
<CIV> Die stond er nog op voor een cursus OpenERP. Ik gebruik deze ook voor verschillende demo te geven
<CIV> De virtuele box dient te blijven
<lordievader> CIV: Laat ik bij het begin beginnen: heb je momenteel Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<CIV> nee
<CIV> Sorry, ik moest even de telefoon beantwoorden
<CIV> Ik heb een stuk disk vrij gemaakt en ik heb een boot stick gemaakt
<CIV> met ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<lordievader> CIV: Oke, dan zou ik [1] door gaan lezen. Of contact opnemen met een steunpunt. [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CIV> Er staan slechts 2 steunpunten genoemd in Limburg. Kna dat?
<CIV> kan dat?
<CIV> Kerkrade
<lordievader> CIV: Dat zou goed kunnen, het zijn vrijwilligers tenslotte.
<CIV> Ok bedankt alvast.
<CIV> Ik ga een steunpunt benaderen.
<pjotter> trijntje: Ik heb nu volgens mij een oplossing voor mijn probleem met de NAS gevonden
<pjotter> Ik heb dit stukje script in /etc/rc.local gezet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096114/
<lordievader> pjotter: Hehe, leuke oplossing ;)
<pjotter> Ik moet het alleen nog wat verfijnen zodat 'ie een x-aantal keren probeert te pingen en dan stopt. Anders blijft e maar pingen.
<pjotter> lordievader: Een beetje bij elkaar gegoogled.
<pjotter> Het grootste deel van het script vond ik ergens online. Ik kwam erachter dat je echt "/dev/null 2>&1" moet gebruiken anders doet 'ie het niet. Heeft te maken met de -e optie in de bash van /etc/rc.local
<pjotter> offe... heette dat niet de shebang of iets dergelijk?
<pjotter> s
<lordievader> pjotter: Uit de ping man page: -c geeft aan hoevaak ie moet pingen.
<lordievader> pjotter: De she-bang is #! die geeft de interpreter aan.
<pjotter> Klopt. Maar aange zien de ping in een while lus zit, zul je een tellertje moeten bijhouden
<pjotter> Juist. /etc/rc.local gebruikt een -e optie
<pjotter> als een commando dan iets anders dan 0 als exit geeft, stopt het script meteen
<lordievader> pjotter: Kun je er dan niet beter een for met een if van maken?
<pjotter> Zou ook kunnen.
<pjotter> Ik ga liever met een tellertje
<lordievader> pjotter: Tellertjes zijn lelijk..
<pjotter> Neh
<lordievader> Besides, het is misuse van een while loop. De while is voor een loop waarvan de lengte onbekend is. Bij for is deze lengte doorgaans bekend.
<lordievader> (In my point of view anyhow)
<pjotter> De lengte is in dit geval ook onbekend omdat ook bij de eerste keer aan het criterium kan worden gedaan.
<pjotter> Je weet toch niet hoevaak die de ping aktie moet herhalen voordat ie 'contact' heeft?
<pjotter> Dat is juist de grap van dit script. Dat ie wacht totdat de ping succesvol is.
<lordievader> pjotter: Jij zegt dat je een maximum aantal keer wilt pingen. Ofwel de lengte is bekend. Of deze eerder wordt afgebroken of niet is een ander verhaal ;)
<pjotter> Dus: zolang ping onsuccesvol do ff wachten
<pjotter> Wat ik wil is dat er ook een maximun zit aan het aantal keer dat ie het probeert. Zeg een stuk of 30 keer ofzo
<pjotter> Als de ping dan nog niet succesvol is geweest, kun je ervan uitgaan dat er toch echt iets anders aan de hand is (bv: Nas staat uit oid)
<pjotter> Volgens mij is dat toch gewoon een wile-lus. Maar dan met een extra criterium: t<maximumaantalkeer
<lordievader> pjotter: Ik had zoiets [1] in gedachte, het is niet getest(!). [1] http://pastebin.com/821W1RWP
<lordievader> Oeh na de mount wil je nog een break uitvoeren.
<lordievader> Maargoed er zijn meerdere wegen naar Rome ;)
<pjotter> Ik snap wat je bedoelt. Maar in dat geval ping ie altijd een x-aantal keer. Van mij mag ie na 1 keer succesvol pingen ook gewoon wel doorgaan. Vandaar de while.
<pjotter> Ik moet niet naar Rome... maar wel naar beneden, ff happie eten
<lordievader> Eet smakelijk ;)
<lordievader> In Rome hebben ze wel lekker eten, denk ik...
<maikel-quassel> ik zou met monit aan de slag gaan.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-21
<PerfM> fuck you
<Maikel> wat?
<Maikel> wat een taal
<PerfM> Maikel
<PerfM> irl
<PerfM> fight
<PerfM> me
<Maikel> Fermata: ping
<PerfM> are you trying to ban me
<PerfM> Fermata, fuck you 2
<Maikel> Candadian idiot.
<Maikel> Canadian*
<Willem> goeie morgen
<Willem> krijg ubuntu 14.04 niet geinstalleerd
<pjotter> Voor de geïnteresseerden, mijn oplossing voor het automatisch-mounten-van-een-nas-probleem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104433/  Het werkt nu prima :)
<Willem> heb een aparte partitie aangemaakt naast de C partitie waar windows 7 opstaat
<Willem> deze heb ik geformateerd in ext 4
<Willem> wanneer ik vanaf mijn cd rom opstart
<Willem> krijg ik de mededeling
<Willem> dat hij geen grub kan laden
<Willem> ik krijg alleen dit op mijn beeldscherm: GRUB>
<Willem> hoe los ik dit op?
<pjotter> Apart. Ik heb daar helaas geen ervaring mee. Lijkt erop dat de GRUB van de CD-rom niet wordt opgepikt.
<pjotter> Misschien kun je proberen ipv een CD-rom een usb te gebruiken en daarvan te booten?
<Willem> ga ik proberen
<Willem> bedankt
<pjotter> Is maar een ideetje hoor. Geen flauw idee of het werkt
<Willem> goeie morgen
<Willem> Ubuntu 14.04 wil ook niet vanaf een usb stick
<Willem> krijg de volgende melding bij opstarten vanaf de stick:
<Willem> initfrmas, unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Willem> Hoe los ik dit op?
<Willem> sry, het is niet initfrmas, maar initramfs
<Flipsels> Heb je de USB stick met Windows geformatteerd @Willem?
<Flipsels> Check even of het in elk geval FAT(32) geformatteerd is
<Willem> heb geformateerd met gparted
<Willem> windows in ntfs en ubuntu partitie in ext4
<Willem> windows op C:
<Flipsels> De USB stick?
<Flipsels> Sorry, ik dacht dat je Ubuntu van een USB stick wou laden
<Willem> ik heb enkel de partities aangemaakt met gparted
<Flipsels> Op de USB stick?
<Willem> nu wil ik inderdaad ubuntu laden vanaf de us
<Willem> b
<Willem> waarna ik dus die melding krijg van initramfs
<Flipsels> Hoe heb je ubuntu op de USB gekregen, met Unetbootin?
<Willem> met een tussen programma
<Willem> van linud
<Willem> linux
<Willem> wacht even kijk even welke site
<Willem> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Flipsels> wazig
<Flipsels> Zit je nu in Windows of Linux?
<Willem> in windows
<Willem> en het lukt dus niet om ubu
<Willem> ntu te installeren
<Flipsels> Ok, als je de USB stick in Windows doet en de eigenschappen van de drive opvraagt, wat zegt explorer dan?
<Flipsels> Is het een FAT32 stick, of NTFS
<Willem> check 't even
<Willem> fat 32
<Flipsels> ok, da's dan wel goed.
<Flipsels> Misschien handig om 'm nog eens extra te formatteren (ook weer netjes op FAT32), en dan met unetbootin Ubuntu erop zetten.
<Flipsels> unetbootin is eigenlijk de standaard die veel gebruikt wordt.
<Willem> unetbootin ?
<Flipsels> URL: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Willem> ik probeer het nu zoals jij het zegt te doen. Meld me wel als het niet lukt, bedankt voor de uitleg en je tijd
<lord4163> Misschien zijn hier Lubuntu experts?
<Willem> goeie middag
<Willem> ik ben nu zover, dat ik in de probeer versie van ubuntu chat zit.\
<Willem> Na installatie krijg ik enkel de mogelijkheid bij 't opstarten om windows 7 aan te klikken.
<Willem> mijn vraag is:
<Willem> hoe krijg ik de opstartregel voor ubuntu ook op mijn beeldscherm
<Willem> krijg nu enkel, na installatie ubuntu via usb stick,de win 7 opstartregel
<Willem> als ik via terminal dit intyp:sudo update-grub, kan hij het pad niet vinden
<Willem> dan krijg ik enkel dit te zien: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Willem> dit alles in de ubuntu probeer versie die ik heb opgestart vanaf de usb stick
<Willem> Ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd vanaf mijn usb stick met unetbootin-windows-608.exe, zoals jullie vanochtend mij hadden aangeraden.
<Willem> Hoe moet ik nu verder ?
<Smit> Hallo
<Smit> Kan ik wat vragen?
<Smit> ?
<AshtarCommand> Hallo
<AshtarCommand> Ik heb een vraag.
<AshtarCommand> Ik wil graag mijn printer met een usb, de Brother DCP-J4110DW, aansluiten op mijn computer met Linux mint 17 32-bit. Ik heb een Dvd erbij om het besturing programma van de printer te installeren alleen lukt dit niet met Linux. Hoe krijg ik mijn printer werkend?
<Cme_> Goeiemiddag
<Cme_> hoe kan ik met een commando mijn password benaderen en veranderen?
<Cme_> waar kan ik zoiets vinden? Zo'n opdracht om het password te veranderen?
<Cme_> h
<Cme_> smbpasswd (8)        - change a user's SMB password Wat betekent het nummer (8) ?
<khildin> Om wat voor wachtwoord gaat het?
<khildin> een lokaal (unix) wachtwoord of een LDAP wachtwoord?
<khildin> of?
<lord4163> trijntje: ??
<lord4163> trijntje: Ben je daar ? :)
<Cme_> >
<Cme_> @khildin > mijn eigen inloppassword om Ubuntu te openen
<khildin> Cme_, in de terminal is dat met het commando 'passwd'
<khildin> grafisch is dat via systeeminstellingen / gebruikers accounts
<Cme_> geweldig khildin!! meteen toegepast
<khildin> ok
<Cme_> waar kan ik dit vinden? man -k password bracht me niet verder
<Cme_> @khildin ik zie nu dat er wel passwd staat
<Cme_> wat betekent de (5) erachter? ...passwd (5)           - the password file
<Cme_> of de (1) achter : passwd (1)           - change user password
<Cme_> ik ga, bedankt!
<trijntje> hey lord4163, wat is er loos?
<lord4163> trijntje: hoi zag dat jij ook veel vertaalde, nu zijn er wat missende vertalingen in Lubuntu, dus dacht jou even te vragen :)
<lord4163> Ik ben nu bezig met het vertalen van de muziekspeler Audacious
<lord4163> trijntje: Als je over de uitzet knop hovert, dan staat daar ook bijvoorbeeld nog "Shutdown".
<lord4163> trijntje: Ik zag dat Pjotr gisteren en eergisteren wat wijzigen had gemaakt, misschien zijn die nog niet gemerged.
<trijntje> lord4163: dat kan, omdat audacious in de universe repository zit worden de vertalingen direct vanuit upstream gehaald, dus die gaan nooit langs het vertaalteam
<trijntje> lord4163: precies, omdat het via upstream gaat moet je wachten tot een nieuwe upstream release in ubuntu geimporteerd wordt, en dat kan wel een paar releases van ubuntu duren als de ontwikkeling van de software langzaam gaat
<trijntje> lord4163: waar ben je overigens aan het vertalen?
<lord4163> Ah right, dan vertaal ik het even en dan zien we wel wanneer het erin komt.
<lord4163> trijntje: https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/audacious/translate/#nl/audacious/21878511
<lord4163> trijntje: Zelfde probleem bij galculator, heb de ontwikkelaar eventjes een e-mail gestuurd.
<trijntje> lord4163: transifex is idd de goede site. Je kan het ook in launchpad vertalen maar ik geloof niet dat er iets met die vertalingen wordt gedaan
<lord4163> trijntje: Nee, dat gaat prima zo denk ik, dan komt het ook gelijk in alle distro's :)
<trijntje> lord4163: hmm, het lijkt er op dat die op launchpad wel verder vertaald is dan transifex, je zou de vertalingen van launchpad in het po bestand van transifex kunnen mergen, misschien scheelt dat wat tijd
<lord4163> trijntje: Valt wel mee, ben er zo klaar mee als ik even aan de bak ga, ben net begonnen, merendeel is namelijk al vertaald :)
<lord4163> Wel irritant dat hij niet automatisch focust in het vertalingsvakje.
<trijntje> ik werk altijd offline aan vertalingen eerlijk gezegd, dus ik heb geen ervaring met transifex
<lord4163> Goed nu is een bestand 100% vertaald, nu die ander nog.
<lord4163> trijntje: dus als je je verveel..... :D
<trijntje> lord4163: mwah, ik verveel me niet echt. Heb het druk met ziek zijn ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Harmless> Hya
<lordievader> o/
<AlwinK> mogguh, vraagje.., ben nu erg lekker aan 't oefenen met lubuntu, maar kan ik dalijk zo'n opstart sticky maken met al mijn files en programma's er al op?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Hoe bedoel je dat?
<trijntje> AlwinK: je kan installeren op usb, maar dat zal niet heel snel zijn
<AlwinK> Hi;) ik het nog die install usb, kan daar handig alles bij wat ik tot nu gedaan heb? mijn files en grgamma's
<AlwinK> ja dat bedoel ik
<AlwinK> maar dan met de aanpassingen die ik nu al heb gemaakt met jullie bijvoorbeeld
<trijntje> AlwinK: waar heb je die gemaakt?
<AlwinK> in deze  eerste install
<AlwinK> op een hd dus
<trijntje> je kan op de usb installeren en dan de bestanden uit je persoonlijke map overzetten
<lordievader> AlwinK: Een install op een usb stick is echt verschikkelijk traag. Ik zou het niet doen.
<AlwinK> en alle progamm's die niet in mijn persoonlijke map staan?
<trijntje> programma's moet je opnieuw installeren op de usb
<AlwinK> lordie voor als ik wil wisselen, niet om steeds van te werken ;)
<AlwinK> ik wil alles op die stick en naar een andere comp gaan installeren en dat die dan zo doet als deze inclusief mijn files
<AlwinK> dus back up en os
<trijntje> zo werkt het niet, dat gaat niet werken
<AlwinK> awww
<AlwinK> ok
<AlwinK> thnaks dan ga ik daar wel rekening mee houden haha
<lordievader> AlwinK: dd naar een ander schijf?
<AlwinK> dd?
<AlwinK> dat is een command?
<AlwinK> haha noob nog...
<lordievader> AlwinK: Byte copy tool, lees de man page. Het kan een gevaarlijke tool zijn.
<AlwinK> ja ik heb m al ; )
<AlwinK> oki ik ga lezen hoe ik het meest in de buurt kom dan. Nog 'e'en vraagje dan, hoeveel gebruikt lubuntu ongeveer aan gig's als je alles er op hebt wat je wil? Zonder games
<trijntje> 10GB ofzo? Maar het heeft niet zoveel zin om een cloon van je pc op een usb te zetten, tegen de tijd dat er iet mis gaat en je de backup terug wilt zetten zijn alle bestanden op de usb al verouderd
<AlwinK> zo weinig?? Dat is trijntje, nog niet aan gedacht! ;)
<AlwinK> waar
<trijntje> jahoor, standaard ubuntu heeft minder dan 5G nodig, lubuntu zal minder zijn, en dan heb je dus nog iets meer dan 5G over voor bestanden
<lordievader> Ubuntu core is maar een paar Gb, rond de 3? Weet het niet precies. Ik geef mijn VM's altijd 8 Gb kunnen ze tijden mee uit de voeten.
<AlwinK> oh netjes hoor ; ). En ik heb een Gig usbtje voor 7.95, dan kan ik in ieder geval de install files en al mijn werk, lol, wel kwijt daar. Toch?
<AlwinK> 30
<AlwinK> ;)
<AlwinK> lordie en VM's? virtual machines?
<lordievader> AlwinK: Yes. Een andere vraag, wat probeer je te bereiken?
<AlwinK> stel ik heb helemaal geen internet en wel een computer dat ik kan installeren en dat alles kan werken als nu incl/ mijn files
<lordievader> AlwinK: Waarom zou dat met je huidige setup een probleem zijn?
<AlwinK> gee, als je er niet zoals ik nu twee weken werk in heb zitten ; ) en het is een probleem als ik bij oma ben ofzo ;)
<AlwinK> n
<AlwinK> het werkt nu fantastisch al, dat maakt dat ik steeds meer ga installeren en zo, en dat er files bij komen. en misschien gaat deze computer aan iets anders dood dan XP, je weet het toch maar nooit haha
<lordievader> AlwinK: Ik volg je niet meer. Al je files staan toch lokaal? Waarom zou geen network connectivity een probleem vormen?
<AlwinK> als deze hd suk gaat bijvoorbeld
<AlwinK> lol die zin
<lordievader> Als je een backup utility zoekt zou ik dirvish aanraden.
<AlwinK> ok
<lord4163> lordievader: voordelen tov rsnapshot?
<lordievader> lord4163: rsnapshot ken ik niet.
<AlwinK> ik zal wel in de war zijn hoor, ;) vergeef me. Of ik het nou z'elf goed begrijp. Ik wil dus: op een stick, een werkend os, mijn werkende programma's (dus install files pkg's bijv ) en mijn files
<AlwinK> en die stick kan ik dan in iedere comp steken en verder werken
<AlwinK> in de toemakhoemak desnoods
<AlwinK> zonder Inet dus, maar ubuntu install vraagt wel om een internet toegang, dacht ik. En de ' dependecies' van programma's zijn ws ook belangrijk. dus het wordt heel lastig wat er in mijn hoofd zit?
<lord4163> AlwinK: Installeren op de USB stick.
<AlwinK> ja daar staat de lunbuntu install van nu dus op.., daar wil ik de rest bij!
<AlwinK> haha
<AlwinK> maar ik realiseer me nu hoevaak ik updates en prog's zocht,
<JackTB> goedenavond
<JackTB> ik heb een vraag over onlangs geïnstalleerde Lubuntu issue
<JackTB> hoi oerheks
<JackTB> iemand hier ervaring met Lubuntu?
<JackTB> quit
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<systeem> morge
<lordievader> Hey systeem
<annet> Hoi, een tijdje terug is mijn laptop stuk gegaan en kwam er een foutmelding waardoor hij niet meer wou opstarten. Inmiddels is de harde schijf weer in gebruik maar zijn de persoonlijke bestanden niet bereikbaar.  Dus heb ik deze stappen gevolgt, http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ maar krijg een foutmelding bij de laatste stap.
<annet> nautilus could not create the required foolder "root/.config/nautilus". Before running nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permissions such that nautlius can create it.
<exalt> Halo
<annet> probleem is opgelost :D :) heb nog een mooie zonnige dag verder!
<Cme_> hoi
<Cme_> a;s ik Gparten wil openen krijg ik:
<Cme_> een melding: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<Cme_> Met de vraag:  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Cme_> Wat te anteoorden?
<exalt> hey Cme_
<Cme_> Hoi!
<exalt> GPT is een methode waarop de partities op jouw hardeschijf zijn gedefineerd, dit is relatief nieuw
<Cme_> als ik ja beantwoord: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<exalt> ik raad je aan hier eerst wat over te lezen voor je ermee gaat sleutelen
<Cme_> ik heb de reparatie  gedaan: Not all of the space available to /dev/sdb appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space (an extra 13969408 blocks) or continue with the current setting?
<Cme_> na de reparatie komt Gparted wel maar...
<exalt> spannend.
<Cme_> na opnieuw opstraten gebeurt hetzelfde
<Cme_> En... Ubuntu geeft meldingen van fouten in t  systeem
<exalt> heb je gdisk wel geinstalleerd ?
<Cme_> gdisk? tell me hoe kan ik dat controleren?
<Cme_> ik heb nu Ubuntu geopend
<exalt> ehh, hoe "open" je Ubuntu?
<Cme_> starten?
<exalt> je hebt je computer opgestart ?
<Cme_> jij niet?
<Cme_> ja voordat ik deze vraag stelde...
<Cme_> wat is gdisk? hoe na te kijken?
<Cme_> oh, de fout zat in mijn USB-stick (die geeft Gparted meldingen
<Cme_> Gdisk is geinstalleerd
<Cme_> opgelost
<jan> hallo luitjes, als ik opstart log ik automatisch in. Ik wil dat graag met een wachtwoord doen maar kan het niet vinden hoe ik dat moet veranderen in xubuntu
<trijntje> hmm, xubuntu ziet er een stuk anders uit dan voorheen
<AshtarCommand> Hallo
<AshtarCommand> Ik heb een vraag.
<AshtarCommand>  Ik wil graag mijn printer met een usb, de Brother DCP-J4110DW, aansluiten op mijn computer met Linux mint 17 32-bit. Ik heb een Dvd erbij om het besturing programma van de printer te installeren alleen lukt dit niet met Linux. Weet iemand hoe ik mijn printer werkend kan krijgen?
<trijntje> AshtarCommand: die drivers zijn alleen voor windows, dus die kan je niet in ubuntu gebruiken
<AshtarCommand> Via .deb wel
<AshtarCommand> ik heb op de website van brother gevonden dat het besturingprogramma voor mijn printer er is voor linux alleen begrijp ik niet precies wat ze uitleggen hoe ik het moet installeren.
<trijntje> in linux hoef je over het algemeen geen software zelf van het internet te downloaden, dat is meer iets voor windows gebruikers
<trijntje> heb je al in afdrukbeheer gekeken?
<AshtarCommand> ja klopt heb ik gedaan en ook mijn type tussen het lijstje gezocht van software maar staat er niet tussen.
<trijntje> hm, dat is jammer. Heb je een link naar de pagina van brother voor linux?
<trijntje> jan: ik ben even xubuntu ana het installeren om te kijken of ik het kan vinden
<AshtarCommand> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=nl&lang=nl&prod=dcpj4110dw_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<AshtarCommand> Dat is de link.
<jan> trijntje, bedankt voor al je moeite. Iemand heeft me geholpen op een ander forum. Nu ga ik rebooten en hoop dat  goed komt. ....altijd weer spannend voor me.
<JanC> AshtarCommand: normaal kan je drivers voor Brother installeren in Ubuntu
<JanC> hm, lijkt er op alsof Bother idd. een nieuwere versie daarvan heeft
<jan> Hoi Trijntje, het is gelukt hoor :-)
<trijntje> jan: ah mooi zo
<jan> Dit is wat ik heb gedaan:      /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf from a terminal using sudo mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and comment the lines that say: autologin-user=YOURUSER and autologin-user-timeout=0
<jan> <GridCube> you comment those lines adding a # before the line
<jan> <GridCube> that should make it so it will ask for your password at the login stage
<jan> you comment those lines adding a # before the line
<jan> <GridCube> that should make it so it will ask for your password at the login stage
<AshtarCommand> En wat moet ik nu doen trijntje?
<AshtarCommand> Moet ik een van die bestanden van die website downloaden?
<jan> groetjes en een fijne dag verder
<AshtarCommand> Ik weet niet precies welke ik moet downloaden.
<JanC> AshtarCommand: als het niet werkt met de brother-drivers in Ubuntu zal je die nieuwere driver van de Brother-site moeten installeren
<AshtarCommand> Oke
<AshtarCommand> En welke moet ik dan installeren van die websit
<JanC> is dat een recente printer?
<AshtarCommand> e
<AshtarCommand> Ja
<trijntje> AshtarCommand: je moet dan een .deb downloaden en installeren
<AshtarCommand> Oke
<trijntje> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=nl&lang=nl&prod=dcpj4110dw_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf005597_000&flang=4&type3=561
<JanC> nee, je moet die 2 .deb hebben
<AshtarCommand> Er staan er op die site 3
<JanC> de bovenste is een script dat vermoedelijk gewoon de 2 eronder downloadt
<AshtarCommand> in die lijst van printer drivers, welke moet ik kiezen.
<JanC> welke lijst?
<AshtarCommand> op de website
<AshtarCommand> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=nl&lang=nl&prod=dcpj4110dw_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<JanC> <JanC> nee, je moet die 2 .deb hebben
<JanC> of anders het script bovenaan
<AshtarCommand> Welke twee?
<JanC> er staan maar 2 .deb toch?
<AshtarCommand> ja klopt onder aan de lijst printer drivers
<AshtarCommand> moet ik ze allebei doen?
<AshtarCommand> de LPR printer driver (deb package) en de CUPSwrapper printer driver (deb package)
<AshtarCommand> ?
<JanC> ja, normaal heb je beide nodig (de eerste vertaalt de te printen documenten naar de printertaal van Brother, de tweede is integratie voor het printsysteem CUPS)
<AshtarCommand> oke
<AshtarCommand> allebei downloaden en installeren dus
<AshtarCommand> toch?
<JanC> ja
<AshtarCommand> Oke, dan ga ik die 2 even installeren.
<AshtarCommand> En dan kijken of het goed is
<AshtarCommand> Dit legt hij uit ( zie link ) , begrijp ik niets van :-P
<AshtarCommand> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=nl&lang=nl&prod=dcpj4110dw_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf005595_000&flang=4&type3=559
<AshtarCommand> Kan iemand mij uitleggen wat daar staat, ik ken die linux termen niet...
<AshtarCommand> Ik ben even afwezig...
<JanC> AshtarCommand: probeer gewoon ze te installeren door dubbelklikken
<JanC> die uitleg is voor het script
<mandje> goedemiddag ubuntu vrienden en vriendinnen.
<mandje> wat een heerlijk weer1
<mandje> !
<mandje> iemand ervaring met virtualbox en dan windows als host en ubuntu als guest. waarbij je ubuntu van een native installatie draait?  zogeheten 'raw disk' benadering.
<lordievader> mandje: Ervaar je problemen?
<mandje> lordievader: ik ervaar nog niks. ik probeer vooraf te weten te komen of zoiets haalbaar is zonder kopzorgen. ik weet dus al dat raw disk benadering risico's met zich mee brengt. en dat andersom, ubuntu host en windows als guest met raw disk benadering sowieso gedonder geeft.
<lordievader> mandje: Maak je er toch gewoon de virtualbox native disk van? Die is in Linux prima om te zetten naar een raw image. (Heb laatst nog een VirtualBox VM omgezet naar een KVM+LVM vm.)
<mandje> lordievader: sorry maar ik snap nog niet wat je voorsteld. waar maak je de 'vb virtual disk' van?
<lordievader> mandje: Native gebruikt VB vdi disks dacht ik. In Linux kunnen deze simpel weg omgezet worden naar een raw image. Ofwel in Windows gebruik je simpel weg de vdi disks (zou geen problemen moeten opleveren) en als je vm's wilt migreren naar iets zet je de disk, via linux, om naar iets anders.
<mandje> oh je zei trouwens: vb native disk
<mandje> volgens mij is het heel interessant wat je schetst lordievader. maar dit lijkt al wel hogere virtuele tactiek die ik nog niet beheers. in ieder geval niet uit ervaring.
<lordievader> mandje: Ach het is een tamelijk eenvoudige procedure.
<lordievader> mandje: http://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2012/04/29/virtualbox-convert-raw-image-to-vdi-and-otherwise/
<mandje> aha. tnx. ik lees even wat bij.  :)
<AshtarCommand> Ben er weer. Jan, het script hoef ik niet te doen dus??
<mandje> lordievader: op die blog gaat het over de commando's om vdi/vdmk's te maken.  zover was ik ook al. maar even de 'simpele' schets met de originele vraag dan. ik maak een een vdmk file van de native ubuntu partitie met een vb command. je maakt een guest aan in de windows host die die vdmk file gebruikt als disk. en dan hopsakee, alles werkt meteen en er zijn geen angels of valkuilen?
<AshtarCommand> Ik heb ze allebei geinstalleerd, wat moet ik nu doen? Ik moet nu nog wat doen want mijn printer kan nog steeds niet met de computer verbinden...
<lordievader> mandje: Als VB vmdk ondersteund zal het wel werken, maar ik zou voor een vdi gaan aangezien dat VB native is. vmdk is VMware voor zover ik weet.
<mandje> lordievader: ja vdi/vdmk. whatever. maar heeft er iemand ervaring met op deze manier met je ubuntu partitie werken en kan dus iets zeggen over de wel/niet bestaande risico's?
<lordievader> mandje: De disk die je aanmaakt zou transparant moeten zijn voor de vm. Voor de vm is het gewoon een hardeschijf. Of het nou een vdi/vmdk/lv/etc is.
<mandje> dat weet ik.... maar dat is de theorie.....  ik vraag naar de prakrijk....
<mandje> praktijk
<lordievader> mandje: In de praktijk is het ook zo. Ik ben het nog niet tegengekomen dat VB of KVM er anders over dacht.
<mandje> ja maar hoe lang blijft het goed gaan?
<lordievader> mandje: Hoe bedoel je?
<mandje> alles is geweldig in ict land totdat de boel in de soep draait en iedereen roept ja maar dat had je ook anders moeten doen.
<lordievader> mandje: Ik heb wel eens twee server als VM op een host server gedraait. De host was Ubunutu Precise met VB als hypervisor, de VM's waren Windows Server en Ubuntu Precise.
<mandje> gewoon. een gebruiker. een mens achter een toetsenbord. die zit in windows en werkt virtueel met ubuntu via de raw disk benadering. moet ie nog ergens extra rekening mee houden. gezien de risico's van de raw disk benadering.
<lordievader> mandje: Wacht, wil je VB een partitie van je schijf laten benaderen?
<mandje> ja.
<lordievader> mandje: Oeh, daar zitten inderdaad wel wat haken en ogen aan.
<lordievader> Wat is er mis met een gewone vdi disk?
<mandje> je bedoelt ubuntu standaard virtueel draaien?   nou er is een bestaande native install van ubuntu op de dual boot schijf.  niet alles nog es over.  af en toe native in windows willen zijn en dan toch ook tegelijk ubuntu willen draaien zoals het meest native gedraait wordt..
<lordievader> mandje: Dat snap ik, en waarschijnlijk is die route makkelijker. Ik had ook ooit de gedachte om Windows virtueel in Ubuntu te gaan draaien gebruik makend van de Windows install die er al was. Na wat gezoek leek het mij beter om dat niet te doen.
<mandje> maar we zijn al ietsies opgeschoten. er zitten haken en ogen aan. :)  dat vermoeden had ik ook en ik probeer nu een inschatting van de haken en ogen te krijgen.
<AshtarCommand>  Jan, ik ze allebei geinstalleerd. Mijn printer kan nog steeds niet verbinden met mn pc. Ik moet nog wat met de terminal doen ofzo? Wat moet ik doen?
<lordievader> mandje: Dit gaat over de andere kant op, maar wellicht dat je er wat aan hebt: http://fds-team.de/cms/articles/2013-12/use-a-real-windows-7-partition-in-virtualbox-kvm-vmware-player-u.html
<mandje> sowieso een interessant artikel. van duitsers! :)  tnx lordievader
<lordievader> mandje: No problem ;)
<mandje> heeeel interessant artikel zelfs. ze pakken het grondig aan om windows helemaal tam te krijgen. mooi. :)  want als dit werkbaar is heeft het natuurlijk m'n voorkeur.   ubuntu native = host, windows native = guest.
<lordievader> mandje: Als je het werkend krijg laat het me weten, wellicht dat ik er ook nog eens mee ga klooien.
<mandje> lordievader: ok
<Maikel> kvm is de shit
<lordievader> mandje: Echt wel :)
<lordievader> Err Maikel ^
<Maikel> ?
<Maikel> wat?
<Fermata> lordievader is het met je eens, gok ik.
<Maikel> ah :)
<Maikel> gelukkig maar :)
<lordievader> ;)
<Maikel> wat ik nog een keer wil proberen is 2 a 3 servers clusteren en daar kvm op laten draaien
<Maikel> afaik moet dat niet zo moeilijk zijn en met dat kan je best zieke dingen doen.
<lordievader> Een soort Beowulf cluster en daar kvm op draaien? Klinkt leuk :)
<Maikel> je kan bijv. ook gaan load balances met ethernet
<Maikel> ik heb nu bijv. 3 nics in 1 server die in load balance staan
<Maikel> maar stel je voor dat je 3 servers hebt over 2 dc's en dan gaat load balancen
<Maikel> en je plaatst er 1 op een ander continent, ik zou wel eens willen weten wat dat met je lack doet.
<OerHeks> welk continent? china?
<Maikel> Amerika
<OerHeks> Rusland is veiliger
<Maikel> klopt
<OerHeks> zo maak je een printje van je scherm http://youtu.be/_xrlVYCTpQ0?t=3m35s
<Maikel> als je iets wilt hosten buiten de klauwen van brein, dan kan je het beste naar rusland gaan un
<OerHeks> Ik dacht dat jij eerder bang was voor de AIVD?
<OerHeks> of de telegraaf :-D
<Maikel> mja, in een geo politieke oorlog kan je het best gehost worden door de politieke opponent.
<OerHeks> niet de gehele data op 1 plaats stallen.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-24
<Tim__> hallo
<Tim__> ik heb een probleem met Rhytmbox, als ik deze aanklik wordt het icoontje wel grijs, maar ik zie geen venster
<OerHeks> nog eens klikken helpt ook niet?
<OerHeks> open dan terminal : killall rhythmbox -9
<OerHeks> daarna weer eens rhythmbox opstarten
<Tim__> nope, net geprobeerd:(
<Tim__> heb hem ook al een keer of 4 opnieuw geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> ik gebruik clementine, zit een fijne equaliser in, en kan met redelijk grote databases omgaan
<Tim__> ik zal eens kijken:) bedankt en een fijne nacht!
<OerHeks> je hebt wel restricted extra's geinstalleerd, multimedia codex en webapps?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<Tim__> yup, allemaal gedaan
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hans> goede morgen
<lordievader> o/
<lord4163> Gisteren een computer met Lubuntu geinstalleerd op een Athlon XP 2500+ 2048MB RAM en 80GB harddisk, werkt in principe prima, alleen werken sommige programma's gewoon niet.
<lord4163> Bijvoorbeeld Chrome, Chromium en Skype
<lord4163> Segmentatie fout
<lord4163> Enig idee waarom dat is?
<MrChrisDruif> Staat er nog een nummer bij die segmentatie fouten?
<ThePadawan> batch script aan het malen die file lijn voor lijn uitleest heb echter een one-of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8130431/
<ThePadawan> hmm heb al een vermoeden waarom :)
<ThePadawan> en fail
<Maikel> lord4163: doe eens een memtest
<Maikel> apt-get install memtest; reboot, check grub
<Maikel> klinkt als cpu/ram problemen
<lord4163> Maikel: Ja had ik al gedaan.
<lord4163> MrChrisDruif: Nee stond niets bij
<Maikel> heb je een cpu burn test gedaan?
<lord4163> Nee, nog niet, maar kan er werkelijk wat mis zijn met de processor? In dat geval waarom werken de andere applicaties wel gewoon naar behoren?
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> heb je gekloot met 32/64 bit?
<Maikel> wss zit je wel erg dicht op het metaal met je probleem
<Maikel> was het niet zo dat skype bijv. gezeik had met 32/64 bit?
<lord4163> Wat is "gekloot"? Ik heb de 32 bits versie geinstalleerd en de 32 bits chrome geinstalleerd. Ik moet er even bij vermelden dat ik niet de eigenaar van deze computer ben en op dit moment geen toegang tot de machine heb.
<Maikel> oh
<Maikel> ik zou eens 64bit gaan gebruiken
<Maikel> https://www.security.nl/posting/399596/Nieuwe+versie+Hashcat+kraakt+wachtwoorden+nog+sneller wie gaat mee kraken
<lord4163> Die processor is 32 bits, dus dat word hem niet :P
<Maikel> ah lekker oud dingetje dan
<Maikel> zal mij echt niets verbazen dat het te weinig ram is ofzo
<Maikel> kijk eens wat de specs zijn van chrome en skype
<lord4163> Het kan natuurlijk zijn dat de bestandjes uit de partner repo op een andere manier gecompileerd zijn en die conflicteert met die processor?
<Maikel> afaik hebben ze allemaal een 32bit lib
<lord4163> maar chromium werkte ook niet.
<lord4163> Maikel: Nee niet te weinig RAM, dat ding had 2GB, laptopje hier heeft 1GB en draait skype ook zonder problemen.
<Maikel> Hmm.
<lord4163> Ja :D
<Maikel> wat is het seg nummer wat eruit rolt
<Maikel> ik heb dan meer leads nodig.
<lord4163> Meer dan segmentatiefout zei hij niet, het kan natuurlijk zijn dat er nog ergens een of ander logje staat verstopt, geen idee.
<Maikel> ja probeer eens dmsesg of syslog
<lord4163> Zal ik onthouden, ik heb nu geen toegang tot die machine, die staat hier 100km hier vandaan. Had deze meneer net nog even een mailtje gestuurd of memtest verder nog iets had gevonden, maar ik geloof dat daar niets zal uitkomen.
<DMB__> Hoe kan een leek als ik ubuntu op mijn laptop krijgen en windowsxp verwijderen moet via een site oid heb geen cd ingang.Je moet toch gewoon ergens ubuntu kunnen downloaden en widows overschrijven of is dat niet mogelijk?
<deamosreapos_> Goede avond
<deamosreapos_> Is er iemand die me misschien kan helpen? Ik heb een raspbian installatie, (ja geen ubuntu maar gelijk genoeg) en hierbij wil ik bij het opstarten een script laten draaien, ik heb al meerdere google oplossingen geprobeerd, maar het blijft niet werken :( Het scriptje zelf werkt wel.
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Hoe ziet je init script eruit?
<deamosreapos_> Sorry, maar welke file bedoel je? (ben niet extreem goed met linux)
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Je opstart script, die wil ik graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com zien.
<deamosreapos_> snap ik, maar waar zit die?
<deamosreapos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8134485/
<deamosreapos_> Deze bedoel je?
<deamosreapos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8134499/
<deamosreapos_> Dit is het script dat wordt uitgevoerd, met uiteraard een ingevulde http
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Ah, rc.local. Waarom maak je er niet een volwaar init script van?
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts
<deamosreapos_> Dat gaat wel erg diep :P Of is dit makkelijk te creeren?
<deamosreapos_> Maar is dat overigens relevant? Er is namelijk maar 1 user die standaard inlogt
<deamosreapos_> Het gaat om het afspelen van een presentatie
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Het is netter ;)
<deamosreapos_> Akkoord,
<deamosreapos_> Maar het werkt niet
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Haal die sudo eens weg. rc.local draait al als root.
<deamosreapos_> Gedaan geen reactie
<deamosreapos_> Hoe kan ik te zien krijgen wat hij doet?
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Ik weet niet wat jouw script doet/zou moeten doen ;)
<deamosreapos_> Simpel, een map verwijderen (is noodzakelijk ivm tijdelijke files) dezelfde map aanmaken, dan een file downloaden (pps) en die dan openen
<OerHeks> als je unity gebruikt, kan je zoiets doen  notify-send "presentatie klaar"
<deamosreapos_> Helaas is het raspbian die is een beetje simpeler ;)
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Ah, X wil je niet onder root draaien. Je kunt beter het script als autostart instellen i.c.m. een auto-login.
<deamosreapos_> En hoe doen we dat? ! Want dat is volgens mij een oplossing die ik eerder heb gebruikt (een gecrashte hdd met uitleg wat ik eerder had gedaan :P)
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Ligt aan de DE (ben vergeten welke DE raspbian gebruikt) als het goed is staat autologin standaard aan.
<deamosreapos_> Maar X draait,
<deamosreapos_> Nu moet hij alleen dat scriptje nog draaien ><
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Maar niet als root ;)
<deamosreapos_> je zegt dus dat X niet draait als root?
<deamosreapos_> En dat ik daarom de file niet kan openen?
<deamosreapos_> Want in principe zou het commando prima in root kunnen het openen zal altijd moeten kunnen althans mits rechten
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Het programma dat je gebruik kan geen X server vinden. Vandaar dat ik je aanraad om je script als een autostart in je DE in te stellen.
<deamosreapos_> Ow
<deamosreapos_> Ik snap je nu denk ik, DE stond voor?
<lordievader> deamosreapos_: Desktop Environment.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-17
<jpjacobs> Hallo iedereen!
<jpjacobs> Binnenkort verhuis ik naar Nederland, en vroeg me af wat de beste oplossing is voor internet... Iemand die advies heeft?
<Maikel> Glasvezel
<jpjacobs> Ik  ben nu niet direct een grootgebruiker ... ik heb dus zo een vermoeden dat glasvezel een beetje over-kill is
<xatr0z> jpjacobs: hoeft niet perse duurder te zijn, bij xs4all is glas even duur als DSL
<xatr0z> als je alleen internet neemt zou ik naar DSL, en als het beschikbaar is, glasvezel kijken
<xatr0z> als je ook graag gewoon kabel-internet wilt (met coaxkabels in je TV, analoog signaal dus) dan is ziggo de enige optie
<xatr0z> DSL is telfort, vodafone enzo goedkoop, xs4all beste ondersteuning (en ipv6!)
<xatr0z> maar ik ben niet objectief, ik werk bij xs :)
<xatr0z> s/kabel-internet/kabel-TV/
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> buh, geen glasvezel, max 12 MBps :/
<jpjacobs> Mbit/s szelfs
<xatr0z> op http://netco-fpi-info.fourstack.nl/ kun je zien wat er op de planning staat wb DSL/glasvezle upgrades
<xatr0z> en anders wordt het kabel. maar helaas duurder en koppelverkoop internet+coaxteevee
<jpjacobs> handig zo'n inside info :)
<xatr0z> mwa die site is inmiddels al regelmatig op tweakers.net enzo genoemd, dus die mag ik wel geven vind ik zelf :)
<jpjacobs> grr dickwits ... Access is not allowed from your region
<xatr0z> ah idd ze hebben geoip check
<xatr0z> alsof dat verschil maakt
<xatr0z> tja kpn he
<jpjacobs> beetje snullig ja :P
<mandje_> jpjacobs: internetten.nl voor de check op mogelijkheden en aanbiedingen voor je postcode.
<jpjacobs> Bedankt mandje_
<unreal99> hello
<unreal99> iemand online?
<lordievader> Err, ja?
<lordievader> Jij niet, maar ik wel :P
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, is er een goede variant voor vlc, want ik soms gewoonweg geen audio tijdens het afspelen van een video
<TheEagerPadawan> kan ook een driver issue zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> codec beter gezegd *
<TheEagerPadawan> join #vlc
<bbn> ik heb dual boot met Windows 10 en Ubuntu 15.10. Nu wilde ik Ubuntu opnieuw installeren via een usb maar krijg een foutmelding tijdens het opstarten. Ik wilde in de Bios kijken of secure boot wellicht aan stond. Ik krijg die optie alleen niet meer te zien nu. Kan ik dit op de één of andere manier omzeilen?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Morgentjes
<lordievader> o/
<Maikel> goedemorgen mensen in dat regenachtige land
<Maikel> cugel wilt aandacht
<OerHeks> Drabber niet .. te koud ofzo
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> alles goed daar
<lordievader> Prima, koffie wordt gezet. Hoe is het daar?
<lotuspsychje> ja ook aan de koffie hier met irc
<erkan^> Ik ga morgen in de boot varen
<OerHeks> we gaan allemaal de boot in
<erkan^> gezellig!
<JorisBE> hallo
<JorisBE> ik ben ubuntu 14 aan het installeren op een medion laptop
<JorisBE> via
<JorisBE> usb, alles gaat goed tot kiezen van schijf
<JorisBE> dan krijg ik geen keuze van bijv; naast w8 installeren
<Middernacht> Klinkt als een UEFI instelling die roet in het eten gooit
<JorisBE> als ik dan ubuntu gewoon probeer zonder te installeren zie ik geen c;,
<JorisBE> wel kleine schijven van 400 mb,...
<JorisBE> op te lossen?
<lordievader> Manueel partitioneren?
<JorisBE> ok eens proberen (wel nog niet echt ervaring hierbij
<JorisBE> ik ga geen schade aan c doen (zodat windows er nog blijft)
<JorisBE> ?
<JorisBE> ik ben nu bij installatietype, met een lege lijst
<JorisBE> eens op de + geduwd, geen resultaat
<JorisBE> daaronder heb je wel apparaat voor opstartlader-installatie: /dev/sda
<OerHeks> JorisBE, maak in windows met discmanagment eerst eens ruimte vrij ?
<lordievader> Heb je toevallig een Windows Dynamic disc?
<lordievader> disk*
<JorisBE> ai
<JorisBE> ik zal eens kijken
<erkan^> Heb jij ook back-up zoals documenten en foto's gedaan, JorisBE ? Het kan fout gaan met de installatie
<JorisBE> lap een ander probleem is, dat ik niet kan inloggen op de nieuwe w10 (paswoord lukt niet :()
<JorisBE> erkan^ ik zal er eens naar kijken
<JorisBE> merci voor de hulp tot nu toe
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-20
<swiebertje> weet niet meer wat ik moet doen
<swiebertje> heb net lubuntu geinstalleerd
<swiebertje> wachtwoord opgegeven was goed nu start hij opnieuw op vraagt om ww en zegt onjuist
<swiebertje> en ben nog nieuw met lubuntu dus weet niet goed meer
<Garp> Goeienavond
<Garp> Ehh goodevening
<Garp> Mmmzzz nobody home?
<Garp> Just talking to myself :(
<OerHeks> jawel
<Cees_> bye
<OerHeks> dat is een record
<Garp> Try again
<Garp> Iemand aanwezig?
<Garp> Als er één schaap over de dam is ...
<SCHAAP137> ;P
<Garp> Hoi
<SCHAAP137> gegroet
<Garp> Je bent de eerste die reageert hier
<Garp> Sliep zowat
<OerHeks> :-)
<Garp> Ahh OerHeks wordt ook wakker .. hoi
<OerHeks> ik zat op 127.0.0.2, niet 127.0.0.1
<Garp> Dacht, ga hier eens wat info ophalen over Ubuntu of Linux Mint (onervaren)
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-stupendously-hot-charmander-concept-looks-amazing-489645.shtml#sgal_0
<OerHeks> ehm dat was niet serieus
<Garp> Heb een iso van ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS gedownload en van Linux Mint Cinemon LTS
<Garp> Gelukt om usb-sticks te maken
<Garp> Kan ook opstarten voor test
<Garp> Toch paar vraagjes over
<Garp> Dus zoek superrrrrrrr ervaren linux-rot die mij wat kan leren
<SCHAAP137> nou, vraag maar gewoon, als we het weten dan volgt er waarschijnlijk een antwoord
<Garp> Kijk, daar kan ik wat mee :)
<Garp> Heb een Acer comp, 2.6Ghz intel duo CPU met 2Gb ram
<SCHAAP137> okee, niet al te nieuw dus
<Garp> Vraag: wat is wijzer? 32bits of 64bits linux versie?
<OerHeks> 64
<SCHAAP137> je processor heeft wel ondersteuning voor de AMD64 instructieset
<Garp> Okay want ik lees wel her en der op internet dat 2Gb wel krapjes is
<Garp> Nu draai ik proef vanaf USB en dan is systeem errug traag. Vermoedelijk is dat veel sneller na installatie?
<OerHeks> 2 gb is minimaal voor 64 denk ik ja, 2x2gb kost niet zoveel
<SCHAAP137> dat is een beetje afhankelijk van je storage
<SCHAAP137> draai je het nu via USB 2.0?
<Garp> Haha daar gaan we al .... kweenie :P
<Garp> Nog een adviesje dan: Wat is wijzer voor een beginner
<Garp> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS of Linux Mint?
<SCHAAP137> de normale Ubuntu komt met Unity als desktopomgeving, daar ben ik zelf geen fan van
<SCHAAP137> ik zou Ubuntu MATE pakken als ik jou was
<SCHAAP137> maarja, dat zeg ik alleen omdat ik die zelf fijn vind
<SCHAAP137> draait wat lichter dan GNOME of Unity
<Garp> Is LTS-versie niet verstandiger?
<Garp> Dat heb ik tenminste gelezen op internet
<SCHAAP137> mwoah, niet per se, hangt een beetje van je doelstelling af
<SCHAAP137> waar ga je het systeem voor gebruiken?
<Garp> Internet (bankieren e.d.), e-mail, tekstverwerker, eigen foto's (albums), eigen muziek (mp3)
<Garp> Eigenlijk niets bijzonders
<Garp> Moet niets hebben van games en hou al helemaal niet van allerlei dingen downloaden en/of uitproberen
<Garp> Eigenlijk gewoon een computer die ALTIJD werkt voor dingen waar je als Nederlander niet meer buiten kunt
<OerHeks> Met LTS draai je stable ja.
<SCHAAP137> de LTS versie hoef je heel lang niet te upgraden, de software packages zijn over het algemeen wat ouder (of er wordt iig langer voortgeborduurd op eerdere versies) en daarmee is het stabieler
<OerHeks> met de nieuwe 15.04 veranderd er niet zoveel, alleen onder de motorkap
<Garp> Ik ben update moe en kan windows 10 niet meer zien :P
<Garp> Bill Gates kan de bietenbrug op!
<SCHAAP137> ik wissel laatste jaren om de zoveel maanden tussen windhoos en linux
<SCHAAP137> maar heb het ook wel een beetje gehad
<Garp> Ohw en nog een vraagje haha ... blijf bezig :)
<OerHeks> een prof heeft mij geleerd: laat je anti MS houding vallen, het helpt je niet verder, oer.
<Garp> Klopt het dat je op linux eigenlijk helemaal geen antivirusprogramma nodig hebt?
<SCHAAP137> nee, dat is niet per se waar
<SCHAAP137> het komt wel een stuk minder voor
<SCHAAP137> gewoonweg omdat de afzetmarkt kleiner is
<OerHeks> als je een service draait, wil je intrusion detection en antivirus om je windows en mac clients te beschermen.
<Garp> Je zegt dus eigenlijk dat het vrijwel oninteressant is voor kwaadwilligen om virussen of spam rond te strooien op linux?
<OerHeks> maar je desktopje, neuj
<SCHAAP137> heb je veel te maken gehad met virussen of spam, of malware in het verleden Garp?
<OerHeks> alle updates gaan via 1 kanaal, dat is ook een plus.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> het is zo warm, me eierstokken zijn keihard
<OerHeks> ha lotuspsychje
<pjotter> Heeft hier iemand ervaring met Ubuntu en meerdere geluidskaarten?
<pjotter> Wat ik wil doen is: Het geluid van 1 bepaalde applicatie naar een aparte uitgang laten gaan. Ik vroeg mij af: Is zoiets mogelijk met twee geluidskaarten?
<OerHeks> dat dacht ik wel ..
<pjotter> OerHeks: Weet je toevallig of dat heel ingewikkeld gaat worden of is dat iets dat een noob als ik ookw el zou moeten kunnen?
<pjotter> De applicatie waar het om gaat is radiotray. Dat is een programma waarmee je internetradio kunt luisteren. Die wil ik graag via aparte speakers laten spelen. Los dus van de rest van het geluid op mijn computer.
<OerHeks> ik zit te zoeken, maar http://jackaudio.org/faq/multiple_devices.html en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860 praten niet over hoe je applicaties set per soundcard
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: kijk ook even of er een man page is voor radiotray in je terminal
<pjotter> Hi lotuspsychje. Ik denk niet dat dit in de radiotraymanual staat hoor. In feite maakt de applicatie niet uit. Het zou om iedere applicatie die geluid maakt kunnen gaan.
<lotuspsychje> pjotter: of je /home verborgen map/config file van radiotray mss?
<OerHeks> vraag anders in #ubuntu-studio
<pjotter> Als ik in pavucontrol kijk, zie ik wel dat ik per applicatie kan instellen welke output hij pakt.
<pjotter> Op dit moment zit er nog maar 1 soundcard in en dus kan ik niets anders kiezen dan die. Maar misschien dat ik na het installeren van een tweede soundcard wel een optie heb?
<OerHeks> ..
<SCHAAP137> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4599861419.png
<SCHAAP137> ja ja, knallen
<lotuspsychje> lekker SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> kan nog wel harder, maar dit is voldoende
<lotuspsychje> daar kan je al iets mee binnentrekken :p
<lotuspsychje> en hoeveel mag dat ding kosten :p
<SCHAAP137> ah dit is geen thuisverbinding
<SCHAAP137> glaslijntje in een DC
<lotuspsychje> juist :p
<pjotter> Hee hee hee hee!
<pjotter> OerHeks: Het is gelukt hoor!
<pjotter> Ik heb nu een extra soundblastertje erbij geprikt. Ubuntu pikt ie meteen op en met pavucontrol kun je heel gemakkelijk een bepaalde geluidskaart toewijzen aan een bepaalde applicatie
<OerHeks> mooi om te weten, dank u
<OerHeks> misschien goed om er over te schrijven :-)
<pjotter> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> gewoon een stukje, wat gebeurt er als je er een 2 geluidskaart bijzet :-)
<pjotter> Hee OerHeks
<pjotter> Ja, het is was idd zo simel als ik dacht: Gewoon 2e kaart erin geplugd. Opnieuw opstarten, radiotray starten, deze in pavucontrol opzoeken en instellen op de soundblaster. Klaar!
<pjotter> Was alleen nog een klein probleempje met de SB omdat het rechter kanaal het niet deed. maar dat was makkelijk te verhelpene met alsamixer.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-22
<lotuspsychje> http://www.ninefornews.nl/ongelooflijk-wat-microsoft-nu-weer-flikt-wist-jij-dit/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> goedemorgen, iemand hier die smplayer gebruikt?
<SCHAAP137> ik niet, Clementine hier voor audio, VLC voor video
<TheEagerPadawan> mja vlc bugt voor dood bij mij
<erkan^> ik gebruik ook VLC voor video
<SCHAAP137> hmm, merkwaardig
<TheEagerPadawan> indien ik me systeem suspend valt de video weg, en bij het doorspelen van video valt de audio weg :)
<TheEagerPadawan> de enigste setting dat ik ambetant vind dat ik niet terugvind in smplayer is negatieve tijdswaarden
<TheEagerPadawan> zodat je weet hoe lang de clip nog duurt
<SCHAAP137> dat zou je nog via MPRIS of MPRIS2 eruit kunnen halen
<lordievader> Is smplayer niet ook door mpv vervangen?
<SCHAAP137> via een DBus call
<TheEagerPadawan> lordievader: no idea
<TheEagerPadawan> schaap137: no idea
<lordievader> mplayer/mplayer2 is in iedergeval vervangen door mpv.
<SCHAAP137> ter info, kheb hier een nowplaying scriptje voor xchat/hexchat met Clementine
<SCHAAP137> maar zou ook met andere players moeten werken
<SCHAAP137> https://github.com/woohooyeah/xchat-mpris2/blob/master/xchat-mpris2.py
<SCHAAP137> kun je lekker spammen wat je afspeelt
<TheEagerPadawan> smplayer version 14.9.0
<SCHAAP137> gisteren nog bijgewerkt voor wat kleurtjes in de output
<erkan^> Welke applicatie gebruiken jullie om een logo voor jouw orgnisatie/club maken?
<erkan^> (tekenen, paint, enz.)
<SCHAAP137> adobe illustrator
<SCHAAP137> daar heb ik nou een windows 7 VM voor
<erkan^> Vroege heb ik ook een Adobe Illustrator gebruikt, maar mijn abonnement verliep het af :'(
<SCHAAP137> sja, dat soort dingen gebeuren idd, erkan^
<SCHAAP137> zo, ff rondje gemaakt, Albert Heijn, tabaksboer, coffeeshop, kheb weer genoeg supplies voor vandaag
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dit is misschien meer geschikt voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, mijn excuses
<erkan^> ok, SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> misschien heeft iemand hier een idee over, klein issue dat ik heb
<SCHAAP137> in ubuntu MATE 15.04
<SCHAAP137> ik wil Qjackctl automatisch laten starten bij het inloggen, dus had m aan m'n startup applications toegevoegd
<SCHAAP137> maar, dan verschijnt het icoontje niet @ indicator applet
<SCHAAP137> handmatig quitten, Qjackctl handmatig starten, dan verschijnt het icoontje wel
<SCHAAP137> dus het lijkt alsof Qjackctl start voordat mate-panel + dat indicator applet goed gestart is
<SCHAAP137> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat Qjackctl later start?
<pjotter> gebeurd vaak dit.
<pjotter> Ik heb ook een paar apps die ik later moet opstaerten omdat ze het anders niet doen.
<pjotter> Ik gebruik daar scripts voor.
<SCHAAP137> een soort delay script idd, zoiets zoek ik
<pjotter> Waar zou het opstarten van QJackctl van afhankelijk moeten zijn?
<SCHAAP137> goeie vraag, ik denk mate-panel
<SCHAAP137> en pulseaudio
<SCHAAP137> heb aantal scripts in Qjackctl die daar dingen mee uithaalt
<pjotter> Je kan een script maken met een simpele delay van een paar seconden ofzo. Maar eigenlijk is dat niet heel netjes. Je zou in een loopje moeten testen voor een bepaalde conditie en dan de app uitvoeren.
<pjotter> Ik heb bijvoorbeeld een script gemaakt die mijn NAS mount. Deze test in een loop totdat de NAS in het netwerk zichtbaar/bereikbaar is en gaat dan over tot mounten. Mocht dit alles langer dan 30 seconden duren, dan breekt ie het script ook af.
<pjotter> Ik ben helaas niet zo'n geweldige scriptprogrammeur. Maar je komt toch heel eind met zoeken naar wat anderen al hebben bedacht.
<pjotter> SCHAAP137: Dat script van mij heb ik toegevoegd aan /etc/rc.local. Dat wordt aangeroepen aan het einde van het opstarten.
<lordievader> Doet systemd niet heel toevallig aan user services?
<pjotter> until pidof pulseaudio; do sleep 1; done; qjackctl;
<pjotter> zoiets?
<pjotter> Of moet daar een & achter ipv ; ?
<pjotter> until pidof pulseaudio; do sleep 1; done; qjackctl &
<pjotter> Is beter (denk ik)
<SCHAAP137> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12171187/
<TheEagerPadawan> ik run momenteel op ubuntu mate 15.04 / ik vraag me af er een package bestaat voor meer snapping mogelijkheden toe te laten
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-23
<Redhairedman> Goedenavond.. Even een vraag kan ik als ik ubuntu-mate of gnome of welke flavour dan ook in virtualbox installeer en klaar maak voor goed gebruik, deze dan later exporteren naar een usb om deze als enige systeem op een laptop te installeren? zeg maar een live USB van wat ik gecreeerd heb in een VM? Het antwoord is vast ja. Kom er alleen even niet meer op hoe het moet.
<trijntje> voor zover ik weet is het antwoord nee
<trijntje> je kan om te beginnen niet een 'virtueel systeem' op een usb stick zetten
<trijntje> en daarnaast kan je niet eenvoudig een aangepaste installatie usb maken
<Redhairedman> hmm thanks trijntje. jammer dat het niet werkt..
<Redhairedman> Ik zit namelijk met het probleem dat toen ik ubuntu naast windows installeerde deze niet langs de uefi kwam. Windows en Peaq werken beiden tegen, waar dit normaal wel lukt.
<OerHeks> met deze twee handleidingen moet dat lukken https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS  -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> een vm maken en die weer installeren, nog nooit van gehoord :-D
<Redhairedman> Ik zit namelijk met het probleem dat toen ik ubuntu naast windows installeerde deze niet langs de uefi kwam. Windows en Peaq werken beiden tegen, waar dit normaal wel lukt.
<Redhairedman> ja ik ben door alle handleidingen die ik maar kon vinden. Kan geen fout vinden in mijn handelen, maar naast elkaar bijten ze elkaar blijkbaar. Ik denk dat dit misschien aan de hardware van PeaQ ligt :S
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat je die 1% bent die een UEFI bios heeft die niet compatible is, een eigen browser zeg maar
<OerHeks> of misschien eerst een update nodig heeft, om te unlocken
<Redhairedman> ja maar PeaQ levert geen Bios-updates
<Redhairedman> en het moederbord is van PeaQ zelf dus ook geen intel of dergelijk.
<Redhairedman> ik denk dat die laptop tot de 1% hoort. Echt zo frustrerend. Vooral omdat het niet voor mezelf is.
<OerHeks> misschien kan je secure-boot uitschakelen .. ik weet niet of windows dan nog wil draaien
<Redhairedman> Al gedaan.. werkte niet
<Redhairedman> Via Efibootmgr alles aangepast.. ook geen fluit geholpen.
<Redhairedman> je kan in windows met Shift + opnieuw opstarten in dat speciale menu komen. Dan kun je Kiezen voor opstarten vanaf een usb en dan staat daar 2maal ubuntu. Klik je die aan dan kom je in ubuntu maar zonder Internet. Laptop heeft ook geen Ethernet ingang en is voor school gebruik dus kan ook niet alle dagen op Ethernet zitten.
<OerHeks> oke, geen internet, kan liggen aan fast-boot, dat is wat anders dan secure boot. dit zet je uit in windows zelf.
<OerHeks> fastboot houd de pc aan, kost 0,05 watt dus kost niks.
<Redhairedman> ja das via extra instellingen van aan en uitknop toch?
<OerHeks> maar 'prevent use of usb/wifi/Btooth'
<OerHeks> dat verschilt, maar is mogenlijk ja
<OerHeks> soms alleen in windows, andere hebben een boot optie om dat uit te schakelen
<OerHeks> heerlijk consistent
<Redhairedman> ja is ook uitgeschakeld. Althans de opdracht toegegeven. ;)
<Redhairedman> Zou het helpen om windows helemaal te verwijderen? Zit ik alleen met het probleem van het internet. Zou windows dit tegenhouden? Aangezien ie ook geen netwerkkaart detecteerd nu..
<OerHeks> Wat voor machien is dit??
<Redhairedman> PeaQ pmd1514 geloof ik. FF checke
<Redhairedman> http://www.mediamarkt.nl/nl/product/_peaq-pnb-s1415-i1n1-1438850.html#meer-info
<OerHeks> het lijkt me wel, trouwens, heb je de live mode geprobeert??
<Redhairedman> je bedoeld vanaf live usb - ubuntu proberen?
<OerHeks> jups
<Redhairedman> ja geen internet
<OerHeks> als je dan bedraad netwerk hebt, is wifi wellicht ook mogenlijk
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> hihi via dat apparaat kom ik bij ons vorige geprek https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/03/%23ubuntu-nl.txt
<OerHeks> kun je UEFI uitschakelen geheel?
<Redhairedman> lol
<Redhairedman> Ja is de 4e keer dat ik weer naar uren puzzelen iets anders probeer.
<Redhairedman> heb de laptop nu alleen op afstand voor me (teamviewer)
<Redhairedman> Aangezien de laptop door de studente in kwestie dagelijks gebruikt wordt.
<Redhairedman> Kan wel wat commando's doorgeven aan haar. Denk alleen niet dat Uefi uit te schakelen viel, anders had ik dat waarschijnlijk al gedaan.
<OerHeks> moeilijk moeilijk ..
<Redhairedman> Eerst is het uitdagend. Dan baal je dat je geen Linux-geek kennisen hebt waar je samen een middagje mee kan aanrommelen. Dan wordt het frustrerend en moet en zou je het opgelost krijgen ;P
<Judith> Ik heb gisteravond een update gedaan van Ubuntu 14. Kan nu niet boten. Scherm gaat op slaapstand
<Redhairedman> op slaapstand nog wel..
<Judith> Ja op standby
<OerHeks> Judith, ctrl alt F1, dan zie je een zwart inlogscherm, ctrl alt F7 terug, en dan zou de gui weer moeten verschijnen
<Judith> Ctrl alt f1 geen reactie
<Redhairedman> dit probleem waarschijnlijk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574238
<OerHeks> .. en dan terug ctrl alt f7 ?
<Judith> ook geen reactie
<OerHeks> dat is een standby/sleep issue, niet na upgrade
<Judith> Ik zit op mn telefoon dus kan lastig van scherm switchen sorry
<Judith> toetsenbord werkt wel naar behoren; las ergens dat  ook het probleem kan zijn
<Judith> crtl alt combinaties werken iig niet
<Judith> na uit en aanzetten monitor gaat ie na twee seconden weer op standby
<Judith> kan gek genoeg ook niet in de bios en boot usb werkt niet
<OerHeks> ctrl alt vasthouden, dan F1 ( of F2)  drukken
<Judith> tijdens boot? of gewoon nu?
<OerHeks> gewoon nu, na booten, als je scherm uit is
<OerHeks> shift lock moet wel werken, dat lampje.
<Judith> nope
<OerHeks> hmm vervelend
<Judith> shift lock?
<OerHeks> de toets boven de shift, daarmee kan je zien of je toetsenbord wel werkt, er aat een lampje aan/uit
<OerHeks> caps lock ook wel geheten
<Judith> Ja zeker vervelend ja ;)
<Judith> caps geeft geen lampje
<Judith> num lock wel
<Redhairedman> lastig al die onopgeloste vragen.
<Redhairedman> maar dankejwel voor zover @OerHeks ik denk niet dat er een oplossing gaat komen. Ik probeer het morgen met de laptop voor me weer opnieuw. Thanks :)
<Redhairedman> niet dankzij jou, maar dankzij de laptop dat et niet gaat lukken
<OerHeks> Redhairedman, succes :-)
<Redhairedman> Thanks :)
<OerHeks> nou, ik zou het anders zelf willen zien .. te weinig uefi ervaring tot zover..
<Redhairedman> Ik ook, ben juist anderen dingen aan het leren.
<Redhairedman> gebruik linux sinds 15:10 dus das echt nog kort.
<Redhairedman> maar goed. Fijne avond!
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-24
<jvdcavey> hallo
<jvdcavey> iemand die ervaring heeft met Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<OerHeks> De meesten hier wel denk ik ..
<jvdcavey> heb wat problemen met mijn Citrix
<jvdcavey> toevallig iemand van de Ugent bij?
<OerHeks> universiteit Gent?
<OerHeks> probeer #ubuntu-be ??
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-25
<streulma> Hallo, iemand een idee wanneer Pjotr van ubuntu forum Nederland eens een bespreking komt doen in België?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-26
<pjotter> Er is een apparaat op mijn homenetwerk dat wake on lan pakketjes verzend naar Ubuntu waardoor ie nooit langer dan een minuut op pauzestand blijft.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-28
<Murf_> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen deze error op te lossen?http://askubuntu.com/questions/791611/vmware-kernel-module-error
<OerHeks> Murf_, hoe komt ge aan die kernel 4.6?
<OerHeks> als u die manual heeft gedaan, nou, dan zal vmworkstation ook met die kernel versie moeten werken ...
<OerHeks> succes ! ze willen u graag helpen in #vmware denk ik
<Murf_> oh ik zit niet op 4.6, link is een voorbeeld van *bijna hetzelfde probleem
<OerHeks> Nou, met een nieuwere kernel is het een ander probleem, lijkt misschien het zelfde
<OerHeks> maar als je wel die 'unable start service' krijgt, zie de laatste regel  >> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Murf_> ik heb de drie regels die er staan bij het antwoord geprobeerd
<Murf_> krijg iedere keer .... is already the newest version
<systeem> Murf_: wat staat er in die log?
<Murf_> nog niet gelezen
<Murf_> krijg permission denied als ik ze probeer te openen
<Murf_> in vmware-root
<systeem> sudo?
<Murf_> je kunt niet sudo cd doen toch?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-21
<Maikel[nomatrix]> jongens, kunnen we dit kanaal niet opdoeken. Damn
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-20
<Boyette> .
<Boyette> hallo
<JanC> oi!
<SimonNL> hi laurens
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-22
<Mustangman1966> Weet iemand toevallig hoe ver men is met het forum?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-23
<Boyette> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-25
<profoX`> Hi guys/girls. Ik weet niet of iemand me nog kent maar was vroeger een beheerder van het Ubuntu NL forum. Af en toe ben ik er nog actief. Zou het mogelijk zijn om eens te praten over de problemen met Ubuntu NL? Het hoort tenslotte een open en transparante community te zijn maar ik kan nergens info vinden over het probleem en zelfs niet wie er momenteel mee bezig is. Dan lees ik verder dat het probleem is dat er te weinig vrijwilligers zijn?
<profoX`> Van anderen hoor ik dan weer dat ze zich als vrijwilliger proberen aan te bieden maar genegeerd worden? Wat is dit voor onprofessioneel gedoe? Even wat meer openlijkheid zou welkom zijn he..
<lord4163> profoX`: Wow, is de site nogsteeds down?
<Maikel> profoX`: dit  is al heel lang bekend
<Maikel> die oude lui die willen niets of doen niets meer actief, maar willen het stokje niet overdragen, ik denk dan bijv. aan SWAT
<jos> die is toch allang dood?
<profoX`> SWAT: leef je nog?
<profoX`> Maikel, lord4163: ik mag dus met enige zekerheid stellen dat het huidige serverteam geen backups heeft en dat ze dat blijkbaar niet durven vertellen of wat is het probleem? waarom antwoordt niemand van het "server team" en waarom spreken ze steeds over "ze" ... niemand durft precies verantwoordelijkheid nemen? als je het mij vraagt zijn er gewoon grote fouten gebeurd.. het is onrealistisch om 2 maanden down te zijn.. dat betekent m.i. gewoon dat j
<Maikel> profoX`: dit verhaal speel al jaarrrren
<Maikel> het is zoals met elke vereniging, mensen worden ouder. zitten te lang op hun positie en geven die niet af
<profoX`> Maikel: ik was van 2006 tot 2008 zelf actief in Ubuntu-NL, toen waren er inderdaad al een aantal problemen daar... toen ik het te druk kreeg met andere zaken heb ik de zaken netjes overgegeven.. af en toe kom ik nog op het forum kijken.. ik schrok me een ongeluk toen bleek dat dit al 2 maanden speelt..
<Maikel> profoX`: heb je JanC geprobeerd?
<profoX`> Maikel: Enkel op IRC hier een berichtje gestuurd maar nog geen reactie ontvangen.. ik ken hem niet zo goed behalve van een paar meetings.. is hij ook verantwoordelijk voor de Ubuntu-NL site tegenwoordig?
<Maikel> weet ik niet
<Maikel> maar dit gedrag..het verbaasd mij echt niets
<Maikel> ubuntu-nl zat altijd vol met -het spijt mij- eigen pijpers
<profoX`> ik weet niet wat dat betekent... :P maar dat het onprofessioneel is, en ook gewoon onrespectvol tegenover de community, dat valt niet tegen te spreken
<Maikel> term voor: vooral bezig met hun eigen positie/ego'tje
<profoX`> Daar spreek ik me liever niet over uit.. Ik ben er ook zeker van dat dat niet voor iedereen bij Ubuntu-NL geldt.. Maar het is wel zo dat een kleine groep het gemakkelijk kan verpesten voor iedereen.. 10 jaar geleden was er ook onenigheid wegens een paar personen.. velen zijn toen uit het Ubuntu-NL team gestapt omdat ze er gewoon geen zin meer in hadden..
<JanC> ik kan niks doen aan die server...
<profoX`> Ik vind het gewoon frappant dat ik niemand kan bereiken, en dat niemand van iets weet.. twee maanden lang.. dat is toch onvoorstelbaar? Ik kreeg via Facebook enkele berichten van oude forumleden van de tijd dat ik nog actief was, om te vragen of ik van iets wist.. en als ik dan even ging Googlen zag ik pas wat voor een klucht er gaande is..
<JanC> als er geen reactie komt kan je altijd met een groep mensen die het wil overnemen naar het Community Council stappen...
<profoX`> Zelf geen interesse in, maar als je ziet hoe ze dit hier afhandelen denk ik wel dat de huidige mensen alleszins niet op hun plaats zitten
<profoX`> Heb wel een mailtje gestuurd naar rt@ubuntu.com ik hoop dat daar misschien iets uit kan komen
<JanC> als er niemand het wil overnemen maakt het ook weinig uit hé
<JanC> vb. zijn er _ervaren_ mensen die het serverteam willen overnemen?
<profoX`> sorry dat ik het zo direct zeg, maar zijn de huidige mensen ervaren?
<profoX`> wat er nu gebeurt dat is echt onvoorstelbaar
<JanC> ik heb geen idee wie er momenteel mee bezig is
<profoX`> nee, niemand heeft er een idee van, nog een reden temeer dat de huidige mensen onervaren zijn op het vlak van communicatie..
<profoX`> alle begrip dat je vrijwilliger bent, maar als je geen tijd hebt om vrijwilliger te zijn, doe het dan niet.. 2 maanden de hele site + wiki + forum offline laten, zonder de gebruikers te laten weten wat er nu eigenlijk gaande is en wanneer het terug online komt, dat is gewoon not done
<Maikel> profoX`: niet alleen dat er zijn ook mensen die hun naam+ gegevens weg wilde hebben
<Maikel> stilte is wat ze kregen
<JanC> wel, die is nu wel weg...
<JanC> is er toch iemand gelukkig...
<Maikel> ik gaf het 2 jaar geleden al aan, swat en zijn kornuiten waren er nooit
<Maikel> dat ze hun macht moesten overgeven aan andere
<profoX`> JanC: :'D
<JanC> profoX`: dus, zijn er mensen die e.e.a. willen en kunnen overnemen?
<profoX`> JanC: ik heb me aangeboden aan het 'server team' (wie dat ook moge zijn) om te helpen toen ik hoorde dat ze vrijwilligers te kort kwamen.. dat is dan vooral om alles terug online te krijgen.. daar gaat het mij om.. verder denk ik dat je wel mensen zou vinden als je even een oproep plaatst op de Ubuntu-NL site? op de placeholder van nu is genoeg plek denk ik? :-)
<JanC> sure, maar daarvoor moet je eerst die pagina kunnen aanpassen...
<profoX`> ik heb het gevoel dat we in een vicieuze cirkel belanden :P
<profoX`> JanC: die community council, hoe bereik ik die precies? is dat via #ubuntu-locoteams? daar had ik al eens laten vallen dat er een probleem is met de Ubuntu-NL site sinds 2 maanden.. verder heb ik ook een mail gestuurd naar rt@ubuntu.com maar ik kon via Google en Ubuntu wiki niet direct de juiste contactpersoon vinden.. Vroeger was dat Jono Bacon als ik het goed heb?
<JanC> Jono werkt al heel lang niet meer voor Canonical
<profoX`> Ik zie het inderdaad.. er is om de 2 weken een community council meeting.. weet je of dat de gepeste plek is voor dit soort zaken?
<JanC> misschien best als we deze discussie naar de ubuntu-nl mailing list verhuizen
<profoX`> gepaste*
<profoX`> antwoordt men wel op de mailing lijst of wat?
<JanC> profoX`: die CC meeting is een goede plaats, maar ze zullen sowieso willen weten of er voldoende geprobeerd is om het intern op te lossen, wie het wil/kan overnemen, etc.
<profoX`> ik wil me gerust kandidaat stellen om tijdelijk bij te springen, nu is er in ieder geval niks mogelijk, intern wordt er niet inhoudelijk gereageerd.. het server team lijkt onbereikbaar.. al 2 maanden
<profoX`> dus als zij ons kunnen helpen om bv. een notice op de homepage te krijgen dat ze op zoek zijn naar nieuw volk, dan komt er misschien schot in de zaak?
<profoX`> op de ubuntu-nl homepage
<JanC> het punt is meer dat de ML het makkelijker maakt om te discussiëren met meerdere mensen die niet altijd op hetzelfde moment online zijn etc.
<profoX`> JanC: snap ik, maar als ze al 2 maanden lang niet reageren, waarom dan nu wel
<profoX`> ik lees overal hetzelfde, dat iedereen probeert contact op te nemen en iedereen wandelen wordt gestuurd met vage excuses
<JanC> het gaat niet enkel over hen, maar ook over eventuele kandidaat vrijwilligers die het willen overnemen, etc.
<profoX`> maar kzal straks of morgen even op de ML posten ook
<profoX`> JanC: en dat is idd een goed punt :-)
<JanC> heeft ook geen zin dat jij een/de site onlien zet en dan ook meteen verdwijnt
<JanC> verwijs iedereen die ook geïnteresseerd is naar daar
<JanC> inschrijven kan op https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nl
<profoX`> ja klopt, ik zou in het slechtste geval er wel tijd aan kunnen besteden om een goede structuur op te zetten, en daarna opvolging doen, geen probleem, maar liever dat op termijn iemand anders het gebeuren overneemt inderdaad..
<profoX`> ik begrijp gewoon niet wat er nu zo is misgelopen.. niemand blijkt zelfs te weten wie het serverteam nu concreet is, en wat ze doen
<profoX`> thanks JanC ik zal eens inschrijven
<profoX`> ah ik zit zelfs al in die ML bij nader inzien.. :-)
<JanC> laatste mail was op 1 juli...
<profoX`> jep ik zie het.. niet zo populair denk ik.. maar kan het altijd eens proberen.. ML en IRC zijn buiten het open source wereldje volgens mij ook een beetje dood (of heb ik dat mis)
<JanC> het idee is meer om iedereen in dezelfde plaats te krijgen, en dat is de enige praktische manier waar iedereen toegang toe heeft
<JanC> (en mailing lijsten worden zeker ook gebruikt in bedrijven)
<JanC> en IRC door gamers, dacht ik
<profoX`> JanC: in 2018 ook nog? :-)
<JanC> sure
<profoX`> maar dat zijn misschien ook oude bedrijven die al lang bestaan..?
<JanC> QuakeNet is momenteel het tweede-grootste IRC-netwerk, dacht ik?
<JanC> profoX`: mailing lists in Exchange en zo
<JanC> en google groups ML (ook beheerd via Google's online office zooi)
<profoX`> in quakenet is aantal gebruikers op 1 jaar tijd wel 50% gedaald zie ik op hun site van stats.. ik blijf er toch bij dat het aan het uitsterven is :P
<profoX`> sorry 25%
<JanC> beide werken ook nog steeds behoorlijk goed, dus waarom niet...
<JanC> anyway...
<profoX`> ja maar een typmachine en een fax werken in principe ook behoorlijk goed :p betekent niet dat het vandaag de dag het meest efficiënte is om te gebruiken
<JanC> d'r zijn niet zo veel efficiëntere alternatieven voor IRC & ML (zeker niet voor intern gebruik)
<profoX`> wij gebruiken meestal Slack voor interne communicatie bij bedrijven ipv IRC.. een stuk fijner en moderner vinden we (we = de mensen die vroeger IRC gebruikten hiervoor)
<JanC> Slack kan je niet intern draaien vziw?
<Maikel> en dan lever je dus alles af aan slack
<Maikel> en val je onder de yanks
<Maikel> en ben je gebonden aan hun apps
<JanC> er is wel Rocket Chat of zo
<Maikel> werkt allemaal niet meer
<profoX`> goh, ik ben toch nergens aan gebonden gewoon omdat ik Slack gebruik zeker :p
<Maikel> slack heeft de gw dicht gegooit
<Maikel> fak slack...ik haat die troep echjt
<JanC> ik bedoel Rocket chat is een alternatief voor Slack
<Maikel> plus al die gifjes spam
<JanC> https://rocket.chat/
<profoX`> nuja ieder zijn ding he mannen :p
<Maikel> JanC: ik ken het
<Maikel> profoX`: zou je zeggen, maar al die engineers die slack gebruiken bah bah
<profoX`> ik ben het gewend omdat ik met tientallen bedrijven werk die allen slack gebruiken.. ik vind het wel fijn werken..
<profoX`> rocket.chat ziet er thans op 1e zicht niet slecht uit
<JanC> je bespreekt toch zeker beter geen bedrijfsgeheimen op Slack...
<Maikel> JanC: dat zeggen de managers en complaince
<Maikel> driemaal raden wat ik zie gebeuren
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-18
<oerheks> Hallo, is de corona app ook voor ubuntu touch?
<JanC> dat betwijfel ik
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-20
<remy^> weet iemand hoe je in HEXCHAT een transparante achtergrond krijgt, de optie bestaat wel maar is ge-blurred.. iemand een optie?
<selckin> iets als 'composite x11' is de magic keyword voor google waarschijnlijk, maar zelf niet gebruikt in de laaste 10 jaar
<remy^> moet ff reboten, ben niet stabiel
<remy^> wat was het ook al weer..?
<selckin> composite
<remy^> oh oke
<remy^> iemand nog andere ideeen?
<remy^> krijg het niet voor elkaar
<Cugel3> Wil je het echt?
<remy^> mmmja ff chekken of cool is
<remy^> brb
<remy^> jojo
<SCHAPiE> Tsja remy^ , ik vraag me dan af: draait compton op correcte wijze, op het moment dat je Hexchat probeert te starten?
<remy^> gdevilspie heeft een gui mischien is dat wat?
<SCHAPiE> Ja, (g)devilspie is zeker bruikbaar, maar is voor zijn werking ook afhankelijk van een correct draaiende compositor.
<remy^> remy@Scorpion:~$ compton
<remy^> Another composite manager is already running
<SCHAPiE> A-ha, kijk eens aan.
<SCHAPiE> ps aux | grep comp
<SCHAPiE>  ?
<remy^> remy@Scorpion:~$ ps aux | grep comp
<remy^> root        24  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    jun26   0:00 [kcompactd0]
<remy^> remy      9630  0.6  0.0  87216  2212 ?        Ss   16:11   0:10 compton -b
<remy^> remy     10903  0.0  0.0  12780   976 pts/2    S+   16:39   0:00 grep comp
<remy^> remy     12642  0.0  0.0 213220  2680 ?        Sl   jun29   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --foreground --components=secrets
<SCHAPiE> Ah, dan draait compton dus wel gewoon al.
<SCHAPiE> Merkwaardig dat het dan, terwijl compton al draait en jij dan pas Hexchat opstart, die transparantie-slider nog greyed out zou zijn. Dat kan ik niet verklaren.
<remy^> die grey out slider was voor de 2de opstart gewoon useble, maar nu is tie weer grijs ..
<SCHAPiE> Heb te lang geen Xfce gebruikt om er met aan zekerheid grenzende waarschijnlijkheid uitspraken over te kunnen doen.
<SCHAPiE> Oh? Dat is wel apart ja. In principe moet die slider bruikbaar zijn mits compton al succesvol draait op het moment dat je HexChat start.
<remy^> helaas schaapmans het mag niet zo zijn dit keer
<SCHAPiE> Ik kan er slecht tegen om "de computer het te laten winnen". Er moet een manier zijn.
<SCHAPiE> In de strijd van mens versus machine, zou de mens altijd als winnaar uit de bus moeten komen.
<SCHAPiE> :P
<remy^> ** (gdevilspie:10940): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<remy^> komt er niet echt uit SCHAPiE
<SCHAPiE> Hmmmm, aparte melding. Dat suggereert dat DBus niet draait of zo.
<SCHAPiE> Ik ken jouw setup niet helemaal helaas.
<remy^> laatmaar ..komt wel een andere keer
<SCHAPiE> Ja, van de ene naar de andere rabbithole overspringen is ook niet heel zinvol. Één rabbithole tegelijk is al voldoende.
<remy^> jup
<remy^> toch bedankt schaapmans
<SCHAPiE> No problemo, reymundo
<SCHAPiE> Het gevoel van verslagenheid is groot. Hier iig wel. Ben het niet gewend om iets niet op te kunnen lossen. Boeh.
<SCHAPiE> :P
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-21
<oerheks> https://www.nu.nl/tech/6072160/bijna-15-miljoen-mensen-met-smartphone-kunnen-corona-app-niet-gebruiken.html
<oerheks> Het maximale bereik van de CoronaMelder-app is 12,7 miljoen smartphones.
<oerheks> geinig
<Cugel3> Lijkt me voldoende.
